# Umfrage: Blizzard Authenticator bald Pflicht für alle Wow Spieler?



## paradis (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe wow Gemeinde.

Ich wollte mal gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, und zwar habe ich heute bei pc Games / wow gelsen, das Blizzard darüber nachdenkt, ob sie die Pflicht für den Blizzard authenticator
zulegen wollen.

Heißt ihr könnt euch dann nur Einloggen mit den Sogenannen schlüssen Anhänger in wow-.-

Den gibt es derzeit für 7 Euro im Blizzard shop.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hörn was ihr darüber denkt.....

Meine Meinung finde ich das überflssig, oke, es ist etwas sicherer, aber wie leicht kann man den verlieren? wie leicht lässt man ihn vilt ausverseheen wo liegen? wenn er mal defekt ist könnt ihr euch einige Tage/wochen nicht einloggen was dann??

Ihr seit dann abhänig von so ein kleines Ding um wow zu spielen.... Ich finde es nicht yut, jeder soll am besten selber Entscheiden, was er gerne mag ob er ihn will oder nicht......

naja wollte mal so ne Umfrage starten.

Also dann meine schnucki´s man sieht sich vilt im Kampf gegen Arthas

Möge das Licht mit euch sein xD

baba


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

ich fänds gut weils zusätzliche sicherheit bietet und somit auch die blizzard kundendiensthotline etwas entlastet, weils einfach weniger mails gibt mit "gnaaa mein account wurde gehäckt wähhhhhh!!" :/

aber das ist vermutlich wunschdenken


----------



## foxce (29. Januar 2010)

sehe keine umfrage?


----------



## Barrages (29. Januar 2010)

Ich selber nutze den Blizzard Authenticator bereits seit ca. einem Jahr. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
Habe ihn mir im Blizz-Shop bestellt als er noch 6€ kostete. Seither kann ich zusehen wie um mich herum doch schon einige Dutzende Accounts gehackt worden sind. Sowohl Freunde als auch Gildenmitglieder usw.
Jeden habe ich gefragt ob sie den Authenticator genutzt haben. Es kam immer die gleiche Antort: "Nein"

Somit muß ich ehrlich sagen, bin ich super froh das ich diesen kl. Stick habe. Simpler uns sicher gehts einfach nicht.

LG Barrages


----------



## Versace83 (29. Januar 2010)

paradis schrieb:


> Möge das Licht mit euch sein xD



1. Licht ist nicht, bin Hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 2. wäre es aus Sicht von Blizz doch eine gute Gelegenheit noch mehr Kohle zu verdienen, bei 11,5 Mio. User weltweit kommt da schon einiges zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiß, vielleicht sind die ganzen Accounts in letzter Zeit von Blizz kompromittiert worden um den Verkauf der Authenticator anzukurbeln ^^


----------



## Tarom (29. Januar 2010)

Fände ich einerseits auch gut, weils einfach die allgemeine Sicherheit stark erhöhen würde... derzeit lest man ja fast täglich von gehackten accounts und das gold das dann wieder hergestellt wird wurde ja nicht erarbeitet, sondern quasi gestohlen. Das bringt die ingame wirtschaft natürlich schwer ins wanken und ist nur nachteilig für spieler die sich ihr gold ehrliche erarbeiten.
Andererseits ist es halt wieder geld, das man blizzard einfach zahlen muss (ist aber auch nicht sooo viel)

Wenn es ne andere zahlungsmethode für das teil gäbe (außer kreditkarte) hätt ichs mir schon lange zugelegt.


----------



## Shadria (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dafür das der Authenticator Pflicht wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum? Weil er einfach Sicherheit bietet für euere Accounts!
Ihr könntet alle wieder in Ruhe spielen... Bizzard könnte die Mitarbeiter die sich mit der Accountwiederherstellung befassen müssen wieder wichtigeren Dingen zuweisen.

Ob für den Authenticator dann extra 7,- Eur zu bezahlen sind oder ob er evtl. im "Spielpreis" enthalten sein sollte..... darüber besteht natürlich noch Diskussionsbedarf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: deine Umfrage ist keine richtige Umfrage.. ich kann nix auswählen/anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Versace83 schrieb:


> ...
> Wer weiß, vielleicht sind die ganzen Accounts in letzter von Blizz kompromittiert worden um den Verkauf der Authenticator anzukurbeln ^^


Mhm... schon klar: Blizz macht das selber.... die Virenprogrammhersteller erstellen selbst Viren um ihre Programme zu verkaufen können.... die Amerikaner waren nie auf dem Mond..... Elvis lebt... wahhh.....



paradis schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Meinung finde ich das überflssig, oke, es ist etwas sicherer, aber wie leicht kann man den verlieren? wie leicht lässt man ihn vilt ausverseheen wo liegen? wenn er mal defekt ist könnt ihr euch einige Tage/wochen nicht einloggen was dann??
> ...


....und wenn dein Acc "gehackt" wird kannst du auch einige Tage/Wochen nicht spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...dann geht das Geheule los... "...meine Items sind weg... wahh.. bekomme ich alles wieder.. wahh..."... daran schon gedacht?


----------



## Flana (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn der wirklich pflicht wird dann werden die den denk ich bei cata mit dazupacken oder sogar kostenlos anbieten. Sonst schneiden die sich ja ins eigene fleisch damit und das geschäft mit wow läuft dafür einfach zu gut.


----------



## MasterThardus (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn sie mir das Ding in die Packung des nächsten Addons machen sag ich nicht nein zu. Ansonsten aber schon, denn meine Hack-Statistik liegt immer noch bei 0 ^^


Und btw @TE:
Du sollst den Authentifikator doch nicht als Schlüsselanhänger benutzen. Lass ihn doch einfach zu Hause. Es sei denn du willst von überall aus WoW spielen, dann musst du ihn natürlich an deinen Schlüsselbund hängen. Find ich auch nicht so schlimm, Schlüssel verliert man nicht einfach so, da macht man sich ne Kette ran und voila, keine verlorenen Schlüssel/Authentifikator. Gibt ja noch die Handy-Authentifikatoren. Diese zu verlieren halte ich für Wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Der Authenticator rockt. Hab meinen btw auch am Schlüssel dranhängen, so vergess ichn ihn auch nie und weiss immer wo er ist. Mein Schlüsselbund is voller Blingbling und macht bei jeder Bewegung ordentlich Krach. xD
Außerdem kriegt man den notfalls auch (überteuert) auf Ebay oder für ~50cent fürs Handy.
Dann würden wenigstens die ganzen "Mimimi, ich bin zu doof meine Daten zu sichern also wurd ich gehackt"-Threads ein Ende finden. (Hoffentlich)
Aber als Pflicht einführen? Hm, ne, wieso? Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Wer keinen Bock auf das teil hat, soll nich zu gezwungen werden, sich aber am Ende auch nicht beschweren. xP
Außerdem hätte ICH keinen Bock, zweimal für so nen Teil bezahlt zu haben. >>"

Achja, wenn du das Ding verlierst, kannste beim Support anrufen, die Trennen deinen Acc wieder von dem Ding, wenn du beweisen kannst dass du du bist.


----------



## MagicMonkey (29. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze den Authenticator nicht und mein Account wurde noch nie gehackt.
Für Leute, die mehr Sicherheit haben möchten ist das Ding ja schön und gut, aber ich fände es nicht ok, wenn alle Spieler zum Kauf gezwungen werden... 
Andererseits würden sich die Leute wahrscheinlich ärgern, die den Authenticatorgekauft haben, wenn es den z.b. zu Cataclysm umsonst dazu gibt.

Gruß


----------



## HailPedro (29. Januar 2010)

ganz ehrlich, ich glaub langsam schon das blizzard nur halbherzig die sicherheitslücken beim battle.net sucht um den verkauf anzukurbeln. bei uns in der gilde sind in den letzten 6-7 wochen auch 3 leute gehackt worden ( also wow ) obwohl diese ahnung im umgang mit dem pc hatten. 

zu der sache mit dem verlieren und nicht mehr einloggen... weiß es zwar nicht 100% aber man muss in der accountverwaltung den authenticator hinzufügen und man kann ihn jederzeit dort auch wieder entfernen. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass du vom spiel ausgeschlossen bist, falls du ihn verlierst. musst dich dann halt nur kurze zeit ohne authenticator anmelden.

ach und ich bin dagegen


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

HailPedro schrieb:


> zu der sache mit dem verlieren und nicht mehr einloggen... weiß es zwar nicht 100% aber man muss in der accountverwaltung den authenticator hinzufügen und man kann ihn jederzeit dort auch wieder entfernen. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass du vom spiel ausgeschlossen bist, falls du ihn verlierst. musst dich dann halt nur kurze zeit ohne authenticator anmelden.


Man kann sich ohne Authenticator nicht mehr anmelden, wenn er einmal am Acc ist.
Du musst dann den Support anrufen und die bitten, denn Acc vom Authi zu trennen.
Sonst könnt ja jeder Daten-Phisher den Authi schwuppdiwupp wieder vom Acc lösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMonkey (29. Januar 2010)

@HailPedro: aber braucht man nicht den Authenticatorwenn man auf die Accountverwaltung zugreifen will?

Gruß

Ok, zu langsam


----------



## rocksor (29. Januar 2010)

Flana schrieb:


> Wenn der wirklich pflicht wird dann werden die den denk ich bei cata mit dazupacken oder sogar kostenlos anbieten. Sonst schneiden die sich ja ins eigene fleisch damit und das geschäft mit wow läuft dafür einfach zu gut.



Eben. Wenn der Pflicht wird, wird er umsonst angeboten. Da es keinen Sinn machen würde ein kostenloses Produkt in den Blizz-Shop zu stellen werden sie ( wenn er Pflicht werden sollte was ich sehr hoffe ) ihn mit in die Verpackungen des Spiels packen. 
Wie das mit digitalem Kauf ist kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen :/.

Aber auf keinen Fall machen sie ihn kostenpflichtig wenn er Pflicht wird. Dann würden ihnen wieder nur Vorwürfe entgegen geworfen sie wären geldgierig usw. . Das wär das Aus für ihren Ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Tarom schrieb:


> Wenn es ne andere zahlungsmethode für das teil gäbe (außer kreditkarte) hätt ichs mir schon lange zugelegt.


Auf Ebay findet man den auch und zwar zum ziemlich gleichen Preis wie im Shop. (Der Shop verlangt übrigens 6 Euro Porto, macht 12 Euro, wenns nich grad Massenbestellung ist und Ebay gibts ab 14 Öro für Sofortkauf...)

Aber ja, Blizzshop sollt mal Paypal einführen! xD


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn Blizz den zur Pflicht macht (was ich befürworten würde) müssen die den aber Kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, ansonsten würden denke ich schon sehr viele abspringen.
Ich für meinen Teil hab ihn mir vor 3 Wochen zugelegt und bin voll zufrieden damit.
Und an alle die jetzt sagen mein Account ist auch so sicher etc pp. den sage ich nur: Ohne Authenticator ist kein Account sicher, ich glaube eher ihr hattet Glück bisher, ich wurde auch gehackt obwohl ich penibel darauf achte was ich auf mein Rechner ziehe ich keine fragwürdigen Seiten oder sonstwas besuche.


----------



## nizor (29. Januar 2010)

bei denen wo der acc gehackt werden sind es selber schuld. ich spiele jetzt seit 3 1/2 jahren wow und wurde noch nie gehackt.
wenn man nicht jeden scheiss link im inet anklickt und sich nicht auf irgendwelchen illegalen seiten rumtreibt, ist der acc schon sicher genug.
man sollte natürlich auch kein pw nehmen wie asd oder dsa. selbst seinen besten freunden niemals die pws sagen, kann auch schnell in die hose gehen.

wenn man diese sachen alle beachtet braucht man den Authenticator nicht.


----------



## 44IsoO (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hielte es für sinnvoll, wenn Blizzard zur Cataclysm-Erweiterung für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis den Authenticator dazulegen würde.


----------



## Marthum (29. Januar 2010)

also so oft wie man hier von hacks liest, währe das ne Maßnahme... immerhin hat Blizzard auch ne Menge aufwand, die ganzen gehackten Accounts wieder herzustellen... 

die würden damit evtl personalkosten sparen oder die GMs könnten sich mehr ums Spiel kümmern und Tickets schneller bearbeiten.

Außerdem hab ich eh n iPhone und da is der Authenticator eh kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polysorbate (29. Januar 2010)

*Hinweis*:  _Die Versandkosten für dieses Produkt wurden gestrichen, um die Kosten für die Kunden zu senken. Der neue Preis pro Authenticator wurde angepasst, um die niedrigeren Versandkosten widerzuspiegeln. (6.99&#8364; / 6.29 britische Pfund). Bestellt ihr beispielsweise 1 Authenticator, liegt der Preis bei 6.99&#8364;. Bei 2 Stück ergibt sich somit ein Preis von 13.98&#8364; und so weiter, ohne zusätzliche Versandkosten. Dieser spezielle Preis gilt jedoch nur für Bestellungen, die ausschließlich Authenticator enthalten. Ihr könnt bis zu 5 Authenticator auf einmal bestellen. Aus diesem Grund ist eine Sendungsverfolgung nicht verfügbar und der Versand Ihrer Sendung kann bis zu zwei Wochen dauern.   Nach dem Erhalt kann der Authenticator mit eurem Battle.net-Account verbunden werden._


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist falsch


Ahjo, als ich meinen bestellt hab, gabs die Versandkosten noch, dafür kostete das Teil nen Euro weniger.
Hatte mich aber schon über den Aufpreis gewundert, aber das dürfts erklären, vielen Dank und sorry für die Fehlaussage.


----------



## Polysorbate (29. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ahjo, als ich meinen bestellt hab, gabs die Versandkosten noch, dafür kostete das Teil nen Euro weniger.
> Hatte mich aber schon über den Aufpreis gewundert, aber das dürfts erklären, vielen Dank und sorry für die Fehlaussage.




Jo,hab es nochmal geändert, ich glaub die kosten wurden erst vor kurzem geändert..


----------



## Aremetis (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde es auch komisch, dass man in letzter Zeit immer mehr von Acc Hacks hört. Zumindest deutlich mehr als früher.

Bin der Meinung, dass das ganze mit der Umstellung von WoW Acc -> Bnet Acc mehr wurde. Vorher habe ich (außer im Forum) noch nie von Acc Hacks gehört und seit den Bnet Accounts ist die Zahl drastisch gestiegen.
Böse Zungen könnten da in der Tat an eine Verschwörung seitens Blizzards glauben, dass Blizz es selbst herbeiruft um den Authi Verkauf anzukurbeln. Nicht nur die Euros aus dem Verkauf wären vorteilhaft für Blizzard, sondern auch die Tatsache, dass die Accounts dann auch wirklich nur noch mit dem Authi spielbar sind. Kein Powerleveling Service wäre mehr möglich (was ja durchaus richtig wäre), kein Acc Sharing mit nem Kumpel, Bruder etc. (sofern man nicht zusammen wohnt) und das könnte auch gut ein Punkt sein, den Blizzard abstellen möchte. -- Wie gesagt reine Verschwörungtheorie (aber nicht dass ich einem US Konzern sowas nicht zutrauen würde)

Oder die vermehrten Hacks liegen einfach daran, dass Acc Name nun die Emailadresse ist und somit nur noch 2 Dinge (ohne Authi) zur Sicherheit beitragen und nicht wie früher 3 Dinge (Acc Name, PW, Email).

Möchte auch gar nicht wissen wieviele Leute die gleiche Emailadresse und somit ihren Accountnamen in Foren etc benutzen - vielleicht sogar noch das gleiche PW!!!

Finde es einfach nur komisch, dass man mittlerweile so oft ja fast explosionsartig von Acc Hacks hört.

PS: Habe den BMA für einmalige EUR 0,49. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (29. Januar 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> ...
> wenn man nicht jeden scheiss link im inet anklickt und sich nicht auf irgendwelchen illegalen seiten rumtreibt, ist der acc schon sicher genug.
> ...


Hast du überhaupt ansatzweise eine Ahnung wie man sich einen Keylogger einfangen kann? Deine Aussage lässt mich vermuten eher nicht.



nizor schrieb:


> ...
> man sollte natürlich auch kein pw nehmen wie asd oder dsa. selbst seinen besten freunden niemals die pws sagen, kann auch schnell in die hose gehen.
> ...


Selbst ein PW mit zig Zeichen unter Verwendung von Sonderzeichen u. Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist gegenüber einem Keylogger nicht sicher (ausser du nutzt evtl. eine Bildschirmtastatur oder kopierst jedesmal dein PW aus einem Textfile.... was aber mit Sicherheit die wenigsten machen).

Sei mir net böse... ist auch kein persönlicher Angriff, aber wenn ich deinen Post so durchlese kann ich mir genau vorstellen was passiert wenn du mal "gehackt" wirst: Thread im buffed-Forum: "Hilfe.... mein Acc ist weg... ich habe alles richtig gemacht... mein PC ist sicher.... Blizzards Server u. Battlenet ist unsicher..."..... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

So wie war das letztes Jahr.

Accounts wurden gehackt u zu einem Battlenetaccount hinzugefügt

Folge Battlenet wurde Pflicht

Nun werden Battlenet-Accounts gehackt (was mich sehr wundernt obwohl ich glaube 85% der Leute ist selbst schuld aber anderes Thema) u mit nen Authenticator versehen 

komisch Hacker kaufen für 7€ nen Authenticator ist doch bissel suspekt

Und die folge wird sein das es Pflicht wird.

Aber ich werde mir bestimmt keine Kreditkarte holen nur um ein so ein Teil zu holen.

Wenn sollten sie ihn in die Cata packung reinlegen da bezahl ich auch gern 5 € mehr


----------



## The-Quila (29. Januar 2010)

ich bin für pflichtauthenticator, weil dann diese dämlichen posts von diesen saublöden "gehackten" leuten, die sich zum dritten mal nen keylogger oderwas geladen haben aber natürlich "überhaupt nichts dafür können" endlich weniger werden würden.


----------



## nizor (29. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt ansatzweise eine Ahnung wie man sich einen Keylogger einfangen kann? Deine Aussage lässt mich vermuten eher nicht.
> 
> 
> Selbst ein PW mit zig Zeichen unter Verwendung von Sonderzeichen u. Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist gegenüber einem Keylogger nicht sicher (ausser du nutzt evtl. eine Bildschirmtastatur oder kopierst jedesmal dein PW aus einem Textfile.... was aber mit Sicherheit die wenigsten machen).
> ...




ein keylogger kommt nicht von alleine auf deinen rechner.
und wenn man sein system pflegt und nicht jeden scheiss anklickt bekommt man auch keinen drauf.


----------



## Shadria (29. Januar 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch komisch, dass man in letzter Zeit immer mehr von Acc Hacks hört. Zumindest deutlich mehr als früher.
> 
> Bin der Meinung, dass das ganze mit der Umstellung von WoW Acc -> Bnet Acc mehr wurde. Vorher habe ich (außer im Forum) noch nie von Acc Hacks gehört und seit den Bnet Accounts ist die Zahl drastisch gestiegen....
> 
> ...


Die Zunahme der Acc-Hacks hat m.E. nur wenig mit der Umstellung auf den Bnet-Acc zu tun. Vielmehr denke ich das schlicht und einfach die Zunahme von Schadsoftware die in Umlauf gebracht wurde einfach drastisch zugenommen hat. Mehr Keylogger / Trojaner -> mehr "gehackte" Accounts... ganz einfache Rechnung.

Ganz informativ ist z.B. dieser Beitrag:


> *Panda Security meldet Negativ-Rekord: Über 22 Millionen neue Malware-Exemplare in 2009*
> 01/26/2010. » Trojaner und falsche Antivirensoftware tragen höchsten Anteil an neuen Schädlingen
> » Spam immer noch beliebteste Verbreitungsmethode: Nur 8% aller E-Mails legitim
> 
> Mit über 22 Millionen neuen Malware-Exemplaren zeigte sich die Malware-Industrie im vergangenen Jahr so produktiv wie noch nie zuvor. Gegenüber 2008 stieg die Anzahl der Malware-Exemplare von über 17 Millionen auf 40 Millionen Schädlinge, wie der Jahresreport 2009 von Panda Security zeigt. Der Anti-Viren-Spezialist analysierte in seinen PandaLabs im Jahr 2009 damit mehr neue Malware-Exemplare als in seiner gesamten 20-jährigen Unternehmensgeschichte zusammen. Den größten Anteil am Gesamtvolumen hatten Trojaner und falsche Antivirensoftware.


Quelle: www.pandasecurity.com/



nizor schrieb:


> ein keylogger kommt nicht von alleine auf deinen rechner.
> und wenn man sein system pflegt und nicht jeden scheiss anklickt bekommt man auch keinen drauf.



Nutzt du zum Beispiel den Flashplayer? Oder den Adobe Reader? ....Java.. Winamp.. Skype? Um nur mal ein paar zu nennen. Da hilft (leider) keine Systempflege.... und auch kein "nicht jeden Scheiss anklicken..".....
Gibt viel genug Programme die eklatante Sicherheitslücken haben. Viele dieser Programme "muss" man fast nutzen, da einem sonst ein Großteil des Internets verschlossen bleibt.


----------



## Senkarios (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, wird Blizz mit Cata das Ding verpflichtend einführen.
Ich kanns verstehen. Denke es wird für Blizzard dann eine massive Entlastung werden, wenn nicht *geraten* 50% der Anfragen aus "Account gehackt, was nu ?" bestehen / wegfallen.

Ich benutz ihn seit ca. 3 Monaten.

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Gliothiel (29. Januar 2010)

Absolut dafür.

Mein Acount wurde gehackt und leider war ich erst danach klug genug mir so ein Teil zuzulegen.

Das passiert mir nicht noch mal!


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Kann mir mal wer sagen wie genau das Ding funktioniert?

Hab mal was davon gehört, daß das Ding irgendwie mit nem Handy verbunden wird. Kann das sein?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen und auch über I-Explorer kammen schon die schwarzen Nüsse auch über Jawa u die ganz flashreader hatten schon Sicherheitsprobleme

15% der Internetuser werden gehackt wegen solchen Sicherheitslücken

bei den 85% gehackten ist zirka die Hälfte selbst schuld weil sie einen Addonclient nutzen statt selber down zuloaden und die Addons mit Antivirensoftware zu prüfen.

Die andere Hälfte fallen auf dubiose Raidanmeldeseiten rein (nehmen da auch noch die Selbe E-Mail Addy u Passwort) o wollen schnell bei Gold An u Verkauf Schurken KG mal bissel Bargold haben.

Oder ihr kleiner Bruder nutzt den PC um von Bettina und so mal Wünsche erfüllt zu bekommen


----------



## Martok (29. Januar 2010)

1 pflcht dazu is blöde,
soll jedem frei gestellt bleiben


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. Januar 2010)

ich bestitze den mobile authenticator für mein iphone...meiner meinung nach können sie das ruhig zur pflicht machen...habe schon viel von gehackten accounts gehört und darum finde ich das ding sollte sowieso jeder haben auch wenns nicht verpflichtend ist...^^


----------



## Garnalem (29. Januar 2010)

*Es sollte erst mal weiterhin freiwillig bleiben - aber dafür sollte man leichter an den Authi kommen *z. B. auch über Lastschriftverfahren oder in den Shops, wo man die Game Cards kaufen kann. Ich denke, dass dann viele Spieler schon von alleine sich so ein Teil zulegen würden. 

Wenn es dann immer noch viele Accounthacks aufgrund des fehlenden Authi gibt, kann man über eine Pflicht nachdenken.


----------



## Russelkurt (29. Januar 2010)

ich hatte schon einen Authenticator noch bevor es dafür ein haustier gab und er somit "cool" oder begehrt wurde... der hat noch n blauen Blizzard Schriftzug und nicht den roten von WoW. ich fühle mich mit dem teil sicherer. und wer angst hat den zu verlieren, der soll n schweren und/oder großen schlüsselanhänger dran hängen. und sollte das teil eines tages seinen geist aufgeben, dann hat man sich bestimmt intelligenter weise einige tage/wochen/monate vorher einen oder ein paar codes notiert, um den alten zu deaktivieren oder um zu zocken, während der neue unterwegs ist ;-)

Edit: zu der umfrage. ist mir eigentlich wurst ob der pflicht wird oder nicht. ich kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## Gerti (29. Januar 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> bei denen wo der acc gehackt werden sind es selber schuld. ich spiele jetzt seit 3 1/2 jahren wow und wurde noch nie gehackt.
> wenn man nicht jeden scheiss link im inet anklickt und sich nicht auf irgendwelchen illegalen seiten rumtreibt, ist der acc schon sicher genug.
> man sollte natürlich auch kein pw nehmen wie asd oder dsa. selbst seinen besten freunden niemals die pws sagen, kann auch schnell in die hose gehen.
> 
> wenn man diese sachen alle beachtet braucht man den Authenticator nicht.



Das dachte ich auch, bis aufeinmal mein Acc weg war....
War 2 Wochen vor dem Hack nur auf sicheren Seiten (alle über Lesezeichen), Spybot+Antivir aktuell, keine neuen Addons installiert, generell bis auf TS3 (über einen Link in unserm Forum, den jeder genutzt hat)nichts installiert. Das einzige, was ich genutzt hab, war der Blasc Autoupdater. Vielleicht wirds daran liegen oder vielleicht auch nicht...
Hab mir ca nen Monat vorher überlegt, ob ich so nen Ding kaufe, aber auf Grund deiner Argumente, hab ichs dann dochnicht gemacht.
Und ich bezweifle, dass bei sovielen gehackten Accounts immer die unwissenheit der Spieler dran Schuld ist.

Naja ich bin dafür, dass man das Ding einfach Cataclysm beilegt, dann hat Blizz täglich ~1500 Anrufe wegen gehackten Accounts weniger.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe in meine Kristallkugel u Prophezei euch er wird spätestens mit Cata pflicht


----------



## Noctes (29. Januar 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> bei denen wo der acc gehackt werden sind es selber schuld. ich spiele jetzt seit 3 1/2 jahren wow und wurde noch nie gehackt.
> wenn man nicht jeden scheiss link im inet anklickt und sich nicht auf irgendwelchen illegalen seiten rumtreibt, ist der acc schon sicher genug.
> man sollte natürlich auch kein pw nehmen wie asd oder dsa. selbst seinen besten freunden niemals die pws sagen, kann auch schnell in die hose gehen.
> 
> wenn man diese sachen alle beachtet braucht man den Authenticator nicht.



Sorry, aber das ist nicht richtig. In meiner Gilde hat es einen erwischt der in seiner Firma Netzwerk Admin ist. Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das der schon die grundlegenden Sicherheitsregeln beherrscht.

BTT: Ich selbst benutze den Mobile Authenticator auf dem Handy. Der kostet sehr wenig und funktioniert tadellos. Wenn es aber wirklich Pflicht wird fände ich auch die Lösung am besten das der Authenticator direkt in der Packung fürs Add-On liegt. Wünschenswert wäre natürlich auch eine Version ohne Authenticator für all diejenigen die schon einen haben.


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (29. Januar 2010)

Tarom schrieb:


> Wenn es ne andere zahlungsmethode für das teil gäbe (außer kreditkarte) hätt ichs mir schon lange zugelegt.




Dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen! In Deutschland sind Kreditkarten als Zahlungsmittel nun mal nicht üblich!

Grüße Jen!


----------



## Quintusrex (29. Januar 2010)

so schlecht wäre die Idee das teil mit cata anzubieten nicht.

einer version ohne und eine mit, die dann von mir aus 5.-€ teurer wäre. dann wäre auch die sache mit "aber isch abe garkeine Karte" erledigt.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer sagen wie genau das Ding funktioniert?
> 
> Hab mal was davon gehört, daß das Ding irgendwie mit nem Handy verbunden wird. Kann das sein?


Also, du besorgst dir es entweder als Programm fürs iPhone oder als kleinen Schlüsselanhänger.
Dann verbindest du das Teil mit deinem BNet-Account. Dazu musste die Seriennummer von dem Teil eingeben.
Voila. Nun wirst du bei jedem Einloggen zusätzlich noch nach dem Code gefragt, den du von dem Ding dann via Knopfdruck bekommst. 6-stellige Random-Zahl.


----------



## Naldina (29. Januar 2010)

seit 4 jahren ungehackt.. ganz ehrlich.. mit den authenticator wollen die nur andere probleme verdecken.. meinen pc kann ich auch alleine schützen


----------



## Tamrac (29. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele seit zwei jahren, bin in der Zeit nicht einmal gehakt worden. Glück oder passend langes PW oder was auch immer... Vor zwei Wochen wurde ein Kumpel von mir gehakt. Trotz Authentificator. Also wenn jemand accounts haken will, dann schafft er das auch, ob nun mit oder ohne autentificator... Haker kann man nicht aufhalten, nur etwas ausbremsen. So sehe ich das...


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (29. Januar 2010)

Der Authenticator  muss Pflicht werden, wobei es besser wäre ihn als Feature auszugeben. Der Authenticator hat ja Vorteile auf beiden Seiten - Spieler und Blizzard.


----------



## Freelancer (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin für nein 

Gründe
1 Weil ich keine 7 euro für den mist ausgeben will
2 weil ich keine lust hab jedes mal ein zahl ab zu tippen

Wenn er Plicht wird dann sollen sie in in die Packung vom nächsten Addon kostenlos rein packen

Ich bin auch noch nie gehackt worden und das in 4 Jahren also sehe ich für mich mal kein bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (29. Januar 2010)

im grunde sollte man niemandem vorschreiben wie er seinen account zu schützen hat. wer kein bock auf den authentificator hat oder keine kohle, der soll es halt lassen. der mobile kostet allerdings nur 0,49 euro. die sollte man schon über haben um die charaktere und das gold auf dem account zu schützen, oder? der aufwand um gehackte accounts muss ja enorm sein und die mails an blizz diesbezügl. sehr zahlreich, dass man dort über so einen schritt nachdenkt :-O!


----------



## Talismaniac (29. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde 1mal ohne authi gehackt. Danach ab mit dem App aufs iphone und seitdem nie wieder. (hatte mit 3.2.2. erneut keylogger gezogen) Und das Pet was es gibt is auch ganz nett =)


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Also, du besorgst dir es entweder als Programm fürs iPhone oder als kleinen Schlüsselanhänger.
> Dann verbindest du das Teil mit deinem BNet-Account. Dazu musste die Seriennummer von dem Teil eingeben.
> Voila. Nun wirst du bei jedem Einloggen zusätzlich noch nach dem Code gefragt, den du von dem Ding dann via Knopfdruck bekommst. 6-stellige Random-Zahl.



Ok, also ist für den Schlüsselanhänger kein Handy nötig. Schonmal gut.

Nur wie kommuniziert das Teil denn mit meinem Account? Wenn das übers i-net ist, kann man den Datentransfer doch theoretisch abfangen!?


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Solange es auch eine Version ohne Authenticator gibt, dürfen sie ihn gern Cata beilegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ok, also ist für den Schlüsselanhänger kein Handy nötig. Schonmal gut.
> 
> Nur wie kommuniziert das Teil denn mit meinem Account? Wenn das übers i-net ist, kann man den Datentransfer doch theoretisch abfangen!?



Uff, frag mich nicht, aber direkt übers Internet kommuniziert wird afaik nicht.
Weiss grad leider nicht wie die Technik heisst, sonst würd ich googlen...


----------



## Terinder (29. Januar 2010)

Würds gut finden wenn das Teil bei Cataclysm dabei sein wird. Auch in der normalen Version. Ist denke ich auch vorstellbar, da es auch im Interesse von Blizzard liegt


----------



## Blutsbruder (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin kein Freund von Zwängen, aber den Authentificator find ich persönlich super.

Ich würde ihn nicht zur Pflicht machen ABER gleichzeitig die Unterstützung (bei Hacks) für Accounts ohne Authentificator einfach einstellen.

Wer sich effizient schützen will hat hier eine gute Möglichkeit, wem der Schutz seines Accounts diese 7.- nicht wert ist... brauch hinterher nicht Jammern, so einfach is das


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich eh das Teil kostet 7 € also ungefähr 9,80 USD bei 11,5 Mille Spielern machen die wenn jeder einen hat 115 Mille USD abzüglich Herstellungskosten u Versand sind sie bei 100 Mille USD aber dann sparen sie an Personalkosten bzw Überstunden für gehackte Accounts hmm noch mehr gewinn.

Selbst wenn sie das Teil uns für umsonst geben würden sie glaube ich immernoch Gewinn machen die 15 Mille sind schnell wieder drin.

Denn ich will nicht wissen wieviel es Betriebswirtschaftlich kostet einen Account wieder herzustellen inklusive Items, Gold etc 20-30 Dollar bestimmt


----------



## Schustrij (29. Januar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> 1. Licht ist nicht, bin Hordler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie die leute immer nur ans geld denken !

Du musst es mal so sehen. Blizzard verdient schon genug Geld mit Accountgebühren, Transfair, Namensänderung, Fraktionswechsel. Natürlich springt mit dem Authifikator noch ein bisschen raus. Aber betrachte es mal von deiner Seite aus, du hast eine super Sicherheit weil du den Stick bei dir zu Hause hast und keiner kennt den Code. Dieser kleiner Stick bringt dir enorme Vorteile oder auch dem Blizzard Support, sogar der Community. Der Blizzard Support würde weniger belastet werden, man kommt schneller durch und vlt sind dann nicht so viele Tickets offen. Bei Buffed hier im Forum würde es gar keine oder nur wenige Threads geben (wo jeden Tag einer neu aufgemacht wird) mit "MEIN ACCOUNT WURDE GEHACKT" oder "IST DIE EMAIL RICHTIG?". Denn auch bei der Verwaltungsseite braucht man den Code.

Natürlich ist der Nachteil wenn man wirtschaftlich denkt, dass der Preis steigen wird wenn es zur einer Pflicht gemacht wird.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

aufm handy kosts 49 cent

aber denke nicht das blizz leute zwingt geld auszugeben, alels was extra kostet war imemr freiwillig


----------



## Kjarrigan (29. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Auf Ebay findet man den auch und zwar zum ziemlich gleichen Preis wie im Shop. (Der Shop verlangt übrigens 6 Euro Porto, macht 12 Euro, wenns nich grad Massenbestellung ist und Ebay gibts ab 14 Öro für Sofortkauf...)
> 
> Aber ja, Blizzshop sollt mal Paypal einführen! xD




hmmm, komisch, ich habe meinen für 6,99 € geholt und das schon vor Weihnachten, wann haben die denn angefangen die Versandkosten wieder extra zu berechnen?


----------



## Mäuserich (29. Januar 2010)

Ich nutzte zur Zeit keinen Authenticator weil ich keine Creditkarte habe und nicht einsehe mir nur dafür eine zuzulegen, e-bay wäre zwar eine Option aber irgendwie will ich mich auch nicht abzocken lassen (kosten da ja 15-20 € die Dinger).

Allerdings hätte ich gern einen weil ich keinerlei Schutzsoftware auf meinem Rechner habe (und die auch nicht haben will) und das eine einfache Möglichkeit ist meinen Account wirksam zu schützen. Von einer Authenticator Pflicht erhoffe ich mir halt das ich einen so im Handel kaufen kann, allein aus dem Grund bin ich absolut dafür.

Ausserdem wurden in der Vergangenheit bereits häufiger Accounts von Gildenmitgliedern gehackt und die Gildenbank geplündert, nervt einfach tierisch das Zeug wieder herstellen zu lassen deshalb auch von der Seite absolut pro-Authenticator!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

hier mal der Vorschlag im WoW Forum

würde mich um Unterstützung freuen immerhin ist mir die Idee nicht allein gekommen


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12303923488&sid=3


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> hmmm, komisch, ich habe meinen für 6,99 &#8364; geholt und das schon vor Weihnachten, wann haben die denn angefangen die Versandkosten wieder extra zu berechnen?


Ich nutze meinen seit irgendwann Oktober/November rum und da gabs noch Versandgebühren. Seitdem hatte ich keinen grund mehr zu schauen, wieviel das Ding kostet.

Edit:


Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> würde mich um Unterstützung freuen immerhin ist mir die Idee nicht allein gekommen
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12303923488&sid=3


Oder Paypal für den Blizzshop vorschlagen.
Ich würde ja unterstützen, aber mein Acc is not payed atm und somit kann ich da auch nich posten, stinkt. x(


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Januar 2010)

Barrages schrieb:


> Ich selber nutze den Blizzard Authenticator bereits seit ca. einem Jahr....
> Habe ihn mir im Blizz-Shop bestellt als er noch 6€ kostete.


Wann wurde der Preis geändert? Ich habe erst am Montag einen bestellt für 6 Euro. Meine Kollegin wird mir vors Schienbein treten weil ich ihr keinen mitbestellt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2010)

Noctes schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nicht richtig. In meiner Gilde hat es einen erwischt der in seiner Firma Netzwerk Admin ist. Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das der schon die grundlegenden Sicherheitsregeln beherrscht.



Ich hab schon Admins gesehen die vergessen haben Backups zu machen und dann ganz doof aus der Wäsche geguckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (29. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ok, also ist für den Schlüsselanhänger kein Handy nötig. Schonmal gut.
> 
> Nur wie kommuniziert das Teil denn mit meinem Account? Wenn das übers i-net ist, kann man den Datentransfer doch theoretisch abfangen!?


Das Teil "kommuniziert" im Prinzip gar nicht mit deinem Account.

Der Authenticator hat eine Seriennummer. Diese Seriennummer wird mit deinem Acc verknüpft. Anhand eines Algorithmus und der Uhrzeit (ja.. das Ding weiß wie spät es ist!) generiert der Authentificator dann einen sechsstelligen Code den du beim einloggen eingeben musst.
Der Authentificator ist absolut "selbstständig", d.h. er hat weder eine Verbindung zum Internet noch sonst was. Die einzigste "Verbindung" wird einmalig bei der Eingabe der Seriennummer hergestellt wenn du deinen Acc damit verknüpfst.

Anmerkung: lt. Herstellerangaben ist der Authenticator mind. 7 Jahre lauffähig. Viele wollen das wissen, da man ja die Batterie nicht wechseln kann.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

Die Vorschläge für andere Zahlmethoden für den Shop sind in den weiten Tiefen des Vorschlagsforums verschwunden

Und das wird auch mit meinen Thread passieren wenn alle nur schauen u nix posten 


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12303923488&sid=3


----------



## Tolan (29. Januar 2010)

vllt sollten die Leute einfach mal aufhören jeden Addon Scheiß überall runterzuladen. Ich denke dann geht die Anzahl der gehackten Acc schon deutlich zurück. Diese ganzen ichbinsotoll AddOns  wie Schwanzometer und GC z.B. und was sonst noch so auf dem Markt ist. 
Grüsse


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

@Tolan Thema verfehlt 6 setzten


----------



## Starfros (29. Januar 2010)

paradis schrieb:


> Hallo liebe wow Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich wollte mal gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, und zwar habe ich heute bei pc Games / wow gelsen, das Blizzard darüber nachdenkt, ob sie die Pflicht für den Blizzard authenticator
> zulegen wollen.
> ...



Bist du nicht auch Abhängig von jedem wichtigem Teil in deinem PC um WoW zu spielen ? ist was defekt ....kannst unter umständen auch Tage lang kein WoW zocken...

Das es zur Pflicht wird finde ich mehr als gut , weil dadurch auch weniger Gold in die WoW Wirtschaft kommt durch die Goldmafia usw usw.....
Nur das es Blizz kostenlos anbieten sollte egal ob für Handybenutzung oder Als Anhänger.

Zum Thema liegen lassen verlieren ..... 	was spricht dagegen das ding einfach nur an deinem PC zu belassen...
Batterie leer , oder defekt , siehe text oben.


----------



## Starfros (29. Januar 2010)

Tolan schrieb:


> vllt sollten die Leute einfach mal aufhören jeden Addon Scheiß überall runterzuladen. Ich denke dann geht die Anzahl der gehackten Acc schon deutlich zurück. Diese ganzen ichbinsotoll AddOns wie Schwanzometer und GC z.B. und was sonst noch so auf dem Markt ist.
> Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefrühstückt ???


Hat ja mal nicht NUR mit Addon Scheiß zutun.......

es gibt noch jede menge andere wege um an die Daten zu kommen ....


----------



## Menteires (29. Januar 2010)

ich möchte jeden der mit ja daran erinnern
Ich habe das gefühl das ihr eine kleinig keit vergessen habt
und auch wnen ich lange nicht mehr im blizzard shop wahr habe ich das gefühl es ist imemrnoch so

ich erinnere mich an einen kleinen hacken den man haben muss für dne Blizzard shop
was wahr das noch...
ahc richtig eine
KRIDITKARTE!!!!

oha und von den 11,5mio. spielern haben wieviel so ein teil -rechne- 50/50? ich weiß es nicht
und wieviel kostet die anschafung einer kredidkarte?
das 3fache des auctionators (oder wie das teil heißt^^)
ich bleibe unkonversotienell (oder so)

ich bleibe dabei das ich keiner sau die acc. daten gebe mich auf keine 2deutigen seite gebe und niemals die wow e-mailadresse und das passwort
niergentwoanders nutze als dort

siehe dort in 4jahren wow nicht einen hack...WUSA!


----------



## dolg88 (29. Januar 2010)

Da ich das Gefühl habe das seit der Umstellung auf Battle.net mehr Accounts gehackt werden als früher habe ich mir auch einen Authentifikator zugelegt.Find ich ne gute Sache,ausser das man 10 Euro Porto für nen Briefumschlag zahlt und nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann.Allerdings mehren sich auf unserem Server die Vermutungen das Blizzard selbst hinter den Hacks steckt um den Authentifikatorverkauf voranzutreiben.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

@Menteires: Ebay.
Und lol, lern lesen (und am besten dazu noch schreiben), hier gehts ja u.A. darum, ob man so nen Ding mit Cata zusammen kaufen kann. Nix mit KrE(!!!)dritkarte.
Von deinem Geschreibe kriegt man Kopfschmerzen, geh jetzt bitte.


----------



## Menteires (29. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte mich ungern streiten aber
auch Ebay hat seine macken
und es ging im ersten Post darum ob Blizzard den Authenticator pflichteinführen wird...
und nicht obs bei cata dabei sien wird und ich antworte dir auf 2fragen

1. Nein
2. Vllt.

ach übrigens wer erstmal anfängt mit Flamen hört nicht wieder auf des wegen sag ich eines der Klügere gibt nach ;'D
in dem falle der der nicht [shhrieben] kann [ich wollte mal ein paar tolle fehler einbauen^^]


----------



## Rabaz (29. Januar 2010)

Wurde schon erwähnt, dass man den nur per Kreditkarte bestellen kann, welche zB. in Deutschland nur ein kleiner Teil der Leute haben ?


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Ebay hat logischerweise seine Macken, aber ist eine nette Alternative, momentan an so nen Ding zu kommen, wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat.
Oder man schnorrt die Eltern an. Oder sonst irgendwas. Gibt genug Möglichkeiten, mir geht nur langsam dieses "mimimi, keine Kreditkarte, darum wurd ich gehackt, Blizz suxx QQ" aufn Keks.

@Rabaz: Nur gefühlte 10mal, darum sag ich ja: Ebay oder Eltern um Karte anschnorren.


----------



## Flana (29. Januar 2010)

man kann auch gehackt werden, ohne auf komische links zu klicken oder sich auf illegalen downloadseiten rumzutreiben oder komische add-ons runterzuladen. 
ich selbst wurde damals gehackt, als ich dateien von der schule mit nach hause nehmen musste um für ne klausur zu lernen und dann nen virus da drauf hatte. da kann man sich leidern ich immer vor wehren. dachte auch selbst drei jahre lang das mir das nich passieren kann, weil ich mich nich auf komischen seiten rumtreibe und immer aktuellen virenschutz hab. 
von daher wäre ein kostenloser authenticator ne super sache. sollte finde ich auch nich nur im spiel eingeführt werden, sondern allgemein bei wichtigen dingenwie onlinebanking zum beispiel, das man dann so ein gerät hat.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Januar 2010)

Menteires schrieb:


> und wieviel kostet die anschafung einer kredidkarte?
> das 3fache des auctionators (oder wie das teil heißt^^)



0,00 Euro beispielsweise bei der DKB (Deutsche Kreditbank AG) "DKB Cash"-Konto.
Man sollte etwas mehr als 50 Euro Taschengeld vorweisen können.


----------



## dolg88 (29. Januar 2010)

Beim Onlinebanking hat man doch seine TAN Liste...


----------



## Eox (29. Januar 2010)

Beim nächten Addon einfach dabei legen.

Wer den nicht benutzt, pech gehabt. Aber dann sollen die nur noch den Account zurück holen ohne die Items und co.

Was will man mehr? Wer das Ding nicht nutzt geht das Risiko ein und wer ihn benutzt ist sicher.

So ist es auch keine pflicht.


Oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## KING123KING123 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir denn Blizzard Authenticator auch schon gekauft aber zu Pflicht würde ich ihn jetzt nicht machen.

Aber wenn Blizz wirklich was zu Sicherheit beitragen will sollten sie ihn bei Cataclysm kostenlos dazu legen und im Blizz Shop mehr wie nur die Option mit kriditkarte zu bezahlen einfügen. z.B. click and buy, sofortüberweisung oder bei 6.99€ sogar Telefon Anruf (0900) oder Sogar mit der Spiele Zeit im WoW bezahlen (15 Tage Abzug)

Dann würde sicher viel mehr auch an denn Authenticator kommen.


----------



## Menteires (29. Januar 2010)

ich sagte nicht das es daran liegt das man gehackt wird weil man keine kredidkarte hat
mann muss seinen acc einfahc nur hegen und pflegen
die e-mail und das wow passwort eben nur bei WoW sachen benutzen (shop, loggin)
und einfache keinen die acc daten geben o,.o
wenn man etwas aufpasst und 2-3mal liest (ja sowas tue ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
dan passiert euch auch nix


----------



## Rabaz (29. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> @Rabaz: Nur gefühlte 10mal, darum sag ich ja: Ebay oder Eltern um Karte anschnorren.



Kleines Mißverständnis. Ich BIN die Eltern, und uns meinte ich mit dem "kleinen Teil". Und auf ebay ? Ich habe wohl 20 oder 25 Euro, die dort verlangt werden. Ist ja nur das dreifache des Preises. Aber ich habe keinen Bock die Verkäufer da zu sponsoren.

Ich begrüße es aber das Blizzard drüber nachdenkt, vielleicht kommen sie auf die Idee Cata mit so einer Art "security-edition" rauszubringen die von mir aus 10 Kröten mehr kostet, dann aber so ein Teil mit drin ist und von mir aus ein Mauspad. Wenn sie für Kauf auf Rechnung oder Vorab-Überweisung schon zu blöd sind, was was bei Millionen anderen shops gut funktioniert.


----------



## KING123KING123 (29. Januar 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Kleines Mißverständnis. Ich BIN die Eltern, und uns meinte ich mit dem "kleinen Teil". Und auf ebay ? Ich habe wohl 20 oder 25 Euro, die dort verlangt werden. Ist ja nur das dreifache des Preises. Aber ich habe keinen Bock die Verkäufer da zu sponsoren.
> 
> Ich begrüße es aber das Blizzard drüber nachdenkt, vielleicht kommen sie auf die Idee Cata mit so einer Art "security-edition" rauszubringen die von mir aus 10 Kröten mehr kostet, dann aber so ein Teil mit drin ist und von mir aus ein Mauspad. Wenn sie für Kauf auf Rechnung oder Vorab-Überweisung schon zu blöd sind, was was bei Millionen anderen shops gut funktioniert.



Also bei Ebay sollte man denn Authenticatorin keine fall kaufen weil auf denn Authenticator eine Nummer ist die dann zum Sicherheit risiko würde. Denn auch die nummer sollte keinen anderen was angehen.

Und für 25&#8364; kann man sich ja schon selber ein Kreditkarte (bei mir 20 Euro gebühren im Jahr die beim Jahre Umsatz von 2000 Euro wegfallen) und denn Authenticator kaufen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Das Teil "kommuniziert" im Prinzip gar nicht mit deinem Account.
> 
> Der Authenticator hat eine Seriennummer. Diese Seriennummer wird mit deinem Acc verknüpft. Anhand eines Algorithmus und der Uhrzeit (ja.. das Ding weiß wie spät es ist!) generiert der Authentificator dann einen sechsstelligen Code den du beim einloggen eingeben musst.
> Der Authentificator ist absolut "selbstständig", d.h. er hat weder eine Verbindung zum Internet noch sonst was. Die einzigste "Verbindung" wird einmalig bei der Eingabe der Seriennummer hergestellt wenn du deinen Acc damit verknüpfst.
> ...



Das hört sich gut an. 

Sollte er beim Addon dabei sein, kann man eine Pflicht begrüßen.
Wenn nicht, sollte es auf freiwilliger Basis bleiben.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

ja tolle Kreditkarte feines Teil für die Jugend die eh schon nicht mit Geld umgehen kann


ich gebe es zu ich kam auch nicht klar damit und hab Mist gebaut bin froh das ich das Ding los bin und werd mir auch nie wieder eine anschaffen


----------



## Shadria (29. Januar 2010)

Tja.... ich glaub den Authenitcator zur Pflicht zu machen... da ist Blizz schon selbst drauf gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Authenticator bald ein Muss für alle World of Warcraft Spieler?*
> 
> Die Kollegen von WoW.com berichten in ihrer aktuellen News, dass_* Blizzard*_ plant den Authenticator zu Pflicht für alle Spieler zu machen. Dabei berufen sie sich auf einen Insider bei_* Blizzard*_. Dem neuen Addon *Cataclysm* soll wohl ein Authenticator beiliegen um die Hackwelle, die momentan viele Accounts trifft, einzudämmen.


Quelle: wow.ingame.de und www.wow.com


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

Da warte ich lieber auf nen Statement von Blizz


----------



## Starfros (29. Januar 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> ein keylogger kommt nicht von alleine auf deinen rechner.
> und wenn man sein system pflegt und nicht jeden scheiss anklickt bekommt man auch keinen drauf.



jip.......du experte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht vor all zu langer zeit wurde ein Flashplayer angeboten von Adobe mit großem Sicherheitsloch.... dies hat selbst Adobe zu gegeben.

Diese Version war auf einigen seiten vertreten , auch auf normal seriöse seiten. Über dieses Sicherheitsloch konnte man diverse daten übermitteln wenn der Flash aktive wurde ..... schawupp hast was drauf und da kannst du nix machen . Selbst der Gute Virenscanner was auch immer den man dan drauf hat meldet sich nicht mal.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. Januar 2010)

Nö wieso Pflicht? Ich muss letzt endlich meine 8€ ausgeben, worauf ich kein Bock hab! Wenn schon gratis


----------



## ThoWeib (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zwar "Nein" gestimmt, gehe aber davon aus, dass das Ding mit Cataclysm zur Pflicht wird, dieweil der Durchschnittsspieler offensichtlich damit überfordert ist, seinen Rechner sauber zu halten.

Was dann interessant wird, ist die Frage: wie lange wird es dauern, bis die erste Man-in-the-Middle-Attacke kommt?


----------



## Shadria (29. Januar 2010)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> ...
> Was dann interessant wird, ist die Frage: wie lange wird es dauern, bis die erste Man-in-the-Middle-Attacke kommt?


Gibts eigentlich schon. Das ändern der host-Datei fällt ja auch darunter. In div. Postings habe ich davon gelesen das das angeblich (!) schon etlichen Usern passiert ist. Eine sichere Quelle kann ich dir dazu leider nicht anbieten.

Ansonsten denke ich werden Man-in-the-Middle-Attacken sich in Grenzen halten. Physikalischen Zugriff auf die Datenleitungen zu erhalten ist ja doch relativ aufwendig. Bei WLAN zwar leichter, aber halt auch "örtlich" begrenzt.
Speziell was WoW-Accounts angeht, wird sich das wohl nicht rentieren. Trojaner, Keylogger, Phisingsites, Fakemails usw. sind ein wesentlich kleiner Aufwand und auch wesentlich "ertragreicher" (minimaler Aufwand - maximaler Nutzen... sprich viele Account-Daten).

Mein Aufruf: kauft kein Gold mehr (der Hauptgrund für Acc-Klau), sondern investiert das Geld lieber in einen Authenticator!


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Mein Aufruf: kauft kein Gold mehr (der Hauptgrund für Acc-Klau), sondern investiert das Geld lieber in einen Authenticator!


Das würde ich mal so unterschreiben.

Zudem scheint mir ungewiss, wie lange Blizzard die sich anhäufende Wiederherstellung von Gegenständen/Ausrüstung/Gold noch mitmacht.
Zwar droht Kundenverlust, wenn Blizz bockig wird, andererseits droht bei einer extremen Häufung die sogenannte Serverökonomie zu kippen.
Das geklaute Gold ist weiter im Spiel, das erstattete kommt in gleicher Höhe dazu.

Und irgendwann würden es die ersten vielleicht auch ausnutzen. Ab ins Internetcafe, den eigenen Account "hacken", Gold beiseite schieben (z.B. indem man einem Ingame-Bekannten einen [Brocken Eberfleisch] für drölfmillionen im AH abkauft) und sich dann alles vom GM wiedergeben lassen.

Langfristig muss Blizz der Hackerei wohl einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Roperi69 (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn der TE das erste mal gehackt wurde, dann ist er für die Pflicht, wetten? ^^




1) Man kann ihn verlieren, richtig, aber warum sollte man? Er liegt bei mir neben dem PC an dem ich WoW spiele. Immer. Da bleibt er auch. 

2) Batterie hält erfahrungsgemäß recht lange, mein Kumpel hat seinen schon über 3 Jahre - immer noch den ersten. 

3) Wenn Du einen neuen brauchst, kannst Du ein paar Tage nicht spielen. Na und? Wenn Du gehackt wurdest auch nicht. So what.




Das einzige was ich nicht so optimal finde ist, das man unbedingt eine Kreditkarte benötigt. Das ist nicht jedem gegeben, und bei einem so nützlichen Gerät eigentlich schade. Ich habs für 3 Leute aus der Gilde mit meiner bestellt. 




So lang Roperi


----------



## Bral (29. Januar 2010)

Zu der Aussagen: "Ich kann meinen Rechner selber sauberhalten" und "Ich spiele x Jahre WoW und bin noch nie gehackt worden" und ähnlich gearteten Aussagen, kann ich euch einfach nur zu eurem enormen Glück gratulieren. 
Es ist nunmal eine Tatsache, das man seinen Rechner NIE wirklich sauber halten kann, es sei denn man benutzt kein ICQ, Skype, Adobe Reader, Windows, Realplayer oder sonstige Programme die eine Verbindung zum Internet haben oder aber man hat keinerlei Internetzugang. Ansonsten kann man nur die Gefahr minimiren aber leider nicht ausschliessen. Ich habe auch seit der Beta des Classic WoW´s "Hackfrei" gespielt, bis es mich 2 Tage nach meiner Verknü+fung mit dem Battelnetaccount auch erwischt hat und nein ich gehe nicht auf "schlimmer" Seiten und beachte auch sonst alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Vorgehensweisen, inklusive wöchtenlicher Passwortwechsel, Hardware UND Softwarefirewall, Viren und sonstige Sicherheitsprogramme, manuelle durchsuchung verschiedener Dateien von Windows etc pp. Da es mitlerweile 9 hacks bei mir in der Gilde gab seit dem Zwang sich mit dem Battenetaccount zu verbinden wäre eine eindämmung dieser "Seuche" wirklich nicht das verkehrteste.

BTT:

Ich persönlich bin eigendlich nicht für solche Zwänge zu haben, aber in dem Falle wäre ich eindeutig dafür das es Pflicht wird oder aber das man die Teile auch woanders herbekommen kann ausser aus dem Blizzshop. Ich persönlich habe nämliche keine Kreditkarte und werde mir auch keine nur für dieses eine Mal zulegen, dafür kosten mir die Teile einfach zuviel insgesamt gesehen und man verliert meines erachtens zu schnell die Kontrolle über sein Geld!

So Long


----------



## ThEDiciple (29. Januar 2010)

Bin für ja . Warum? ich hab das teil seid es ihn gibt, und ich kann nur sagen es bietet den 100% schutz für den acc , jeder dem sein acc gehackt wurde oder es mitbekommen hat bei freunden & gilden kollegen weiß wie ärgerlich sowas ist und was es alles nach sich zieht.

Das argument unpraktisch lass ich nicht gelten, zum einen hat man die handy version eigentlich immer dabei denn wer vergisst schon sein handy, zum anderen kann man auch den anhänger locker überall mithinehmen.

Für mich gehört es einfach dazu genauso wie aktuelle virensoftware, betriebssoftware und browser ist das teil auch einfach bestandteil für einen sicheren umgang mit dem account. Das größte hinderniss is doch eh für die meisten das problem kreditkarte, wenn das nicht währ hätten se ihn eh schon fast alle.

wer immer noch der meinung ist er bräuchte das nicht , na ja entweder uneinsichtig oder geizig anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Ist für mich dann genau das gleiche wie jene die ohne virensoftware rummsurfen, immer noch mit dem IE online gehn oder ein 0815 passwort benutzen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (29. Januar 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Wenn der TE das erste mal gehackt wurde, dann ist er für die Pflicht, wetten? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besser kann mans nicht beschreiben, so und nicht anders. für die meisten ist warscheinlich die kreditkarte das hinderniss oder sie gehören zu jenen dies halt schön bequem wollen aber dann hier das forum jedes mal mit "hilfe mein acc wurde gehackt" zuspammen besser noch die schuld blizzard in die schuhe schieben und mit wahnvorstellungen alla blizz täuscht hacks vor (wie damals als battle.net zur pflicht wurde)


----------



## ThEDiciple (29. Januar 2010)

MagicMonkey schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Authenticator nicht und mein Account wurde noch nie gehackt.
> Für Leute, die mehr Sicherheit haben möchten ist das Ding ja schön und gut, aber ich fände es nicht ok, wenn alle Spieler zum Kauf gezwungen werden...
> Andererseits würden sich die Leute wahrscheinlich ärgern, die den Authenticatorgekauft haben, wenn es den z.b. zu Cataclysm umsonst dazu gibt.
> 
> Gruß



wieso sollte ich mich ärgern? vieleicht wäre ich in der zeit seid ich das teil habe auch unter jenen gewesen die gehackt wurden sind. Niemand weiß es 

und ja ich surfe sicher , alles aktuell, kein klick auf alles, 12 stelliges pw mit allem was geht und bezahl-virensoftware vom gängigen hersteller. trotzallem ist das alles kein garant dafür das man nicht irgentwann doch gehackt wird, ist halt so den maximalen schutz bietet nur das teil . Denn den aufwand auch diesen schutz zuknacken (was ich durchaus denke, heutzutage is nix unmöglich ^^ siehe vor paar tagen is auch die ps3 gegnackt wurden , galt das system doch auch als sicher bis dato und nur die xbox lies sich umbaun) wäre für diejenigen die hauptsächlich account klauen zu groß.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

so schaut mal bei Blizz gibs was nettes was Accountsicherheit angeht 


http://eu.battle.net/security/index.html


----------



## Astherian (30. Januar 2010)

hab 1 frage an die Spieler die Prepaid-Karten als Zahlungart benutzen: wie läuft in solchen Fallen dann der Zahlungsvorgang (denn Blizzard hat ja die Bankdaten nicht), läuft das über 1 normale Überweisung?


----------



## Hexenfluch (30. Januar 2010)

ich bin am überlegen ob ich den mir hole aber gibt es noch dieses wen ich mir ein hole das is das kernhund pet bekomme ?


----------



## Shadria (30. Januar 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> hab 1 frage an die Spieler die Prepaid-Karten als Zahlungart benutzen: wie läuft in solchen Fallen dann der Zahlungsvorgang (denn Blizzard hat ja die Bankdaten nicht), läuft das über 1 normale Überweisung?


Mobile Authenticator für iPhone und iPod touch -> kostenlos
Mobile Authenticator für Java Phones -> 0,49 Eur
Authenticator als Schlüsselanhänger -> 6,99 Eur (versandkostenfrei), nur erhältlich über den Blizz-Shop (Zahlung nur per Kreditkarte)




Hexenfluch schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen ob ich den mir hole aber gibt es noch dieses wen ich mir ein hole das is das kernhund pet bekomme ?


Ja.... das Kernhundhaustier gibt es nach wie vor.


----------



## Jim.Ex (30. Januar 2010)

Mir wäre es lieber wenn blizz mit dem addon cata den authenticator mit rein legt *g*.
Die 7 euro sind eh die versandkosten (steht zumindest im shop *lacht*).
Von mir aus können sie es in die Collectors edition reinpacken.

Nur der Mobil Authenticator sollten sie mal die firma wechseln, habe denen dutzende e-mails geschrieben das ich immernoch nicht das programm bekommen habe -.-


----------



## Topfkopf (30. Januar 2010)

Sone Pflicht fänd ich scheiße. Wenn dann sollten die das dingen dann auch gratis verteilen. Ich brauch das dingen nicht. ich halt meinen virenschutz immer auf dem neuesten Stand, ich google meine Pornos nicht und hol mir so Viren, ich öffne auch keine chinesischen oder afrikanischen emails, Mein passwort ist hat sehr viele stellen, großundkleinschreibung und zahlen drinne. Und ich bin interessanterweise noch nicht gehackt worden. Glück? Göttliche Fügung (wohl eher nicht der Kerl versucht mich kalt zu machen weil ich ketzerische Reden halte) ? Oder vielleicht die Tatsache das ich kein vollidiot bin der es aufgrund seiner extremen Blödheit und Leseunfähigkeit verdient hätte gehackt zu werden? In jedem 2. Thread wird erklärt wie man es verhindert gehackt zu werden. Nicht nur bei buffed, sondern auch auf anderen Seiten. Und trotzdemschaffen es immer noch Leute sich hacken zu lassen. So langsam glaube ich das alle Hacks nur fakes sind. Erst wird "gehackt"und dann werden die Items vom GM wiedergegeben. Nur arbeiten Hacker und Opfer zusammen, und haben nun alle wertvollen Mats und das gold verdoppelt.


----------



## Shadria (30. Januar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ... Ich brauch das dingen nicht. ich halt meinen virenschutz immer auf dem neuesten Stand...


Als ob alle Virenschutzprogramme alle Keylogger/Trojaner finden würden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Topfkopf schrieb:


> ... ich öffne auch keine chinesischen oder afrikanischen emails..


Macht ja keiner... da sie keiner lesen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Topfkopf schrieb:


> ... Mein passwort ist hat sehr viele stellen, großundkleinschreibung und zahlen drinne...


Das hilft dir bei einem Keylogger mal null! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Topfkopf schrieb:


> ...Und ich bin interessanterweise noch nicht gehackt worden. Glück?...


Ja, mit Sicherheit ist da eine Portion Glück dabei.



Topfkopf schrieb:


> ...So langsam glaube ich das alle Hacks nur fakes sind. Erst wird "gehackt"und dann werden die Items vom GM wiedergegeben. Nur arbeiten Hacker und Opfer zusammen, und haben nun alle wertvollen Mats und das gold verdoppelt.


Mhm... schon klar... da haben bestimmt auch die Illuminaten noch die Finger mit drin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute kauft einfach kein Gold mehr, nutzt keine "Leveldienste" oder was auch immer.... dann gehen die "Acc-Hacks" auch drastisch zurück. Goldkauf ist DER Hauptgrund für Acc-Hacks.


----------



## Topfkopf (30. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Als ob alle Virenschutzprogramme alle Keylogger/Trojaner finden würden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich find Goldkaufen auch scheiße.
Wenn ihr euch schon Gold kaufen müsst, gebt nirgendwo eure Accountdaten preis und benutzt wenigstens eine andere E-Mailadresse als die eures BattleNET-Accounts.


----------



## Gromark (30. Januar 2010)

Ich fände es gut, aber nur wenn man ihn einmal kostenlos wie z.B. in der Cataclysm packung bekommt...


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

> Siehe Punkt 1. Bei mir müsste es schon der allerneueste Keylogger sein den es gibt, und der wäre am nächsten Tag schon wieder nutzlos.



Welches AV benutzt du? Würde mich nämlich interessieren welcher Hersteller eine 100% Erkennungsrate hat, bzw. neue Bedrohungen innerhalb von einem Tag findet und einpflegt.


----------



## Seryma (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn Sie ihn kostenlos rausrücken gerne, ansonste: nein!
Mein Account wurde noch nie gehackt und dazu muss man meiner Meinung nach auch wirklich nachlässig mit seinen Daten umgehen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2010)

Sie sollen es einfach so machen dass *keine *Sachen wiederhergestellt werden.
Wer Angst hat holt sich nen Authenticator und wer nicht der lässt es.


----------



## Shadria (30. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sie sollen es einfach so machen dass *keine *Sachen wiederhergestellt werden.
> Wer Angst hat holt sich nen Authenticator und wer nicht der lässt es.



...oder die Wiederherstellung als kostenpflichtigen Dienst anbieten (pro Wiederherstellung 10,- Eur)...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (31. Januar 2010)

Authenticator ist blödsinn.

ich spiele seid 02/2005 wow und mein acc wurde nicht gehackt .

kommt davon wenn man auf seiten geht wo man nicht rauf gehen sollte oder anderen schwachsinn macht.

und die die rumheulen die waren nie wo anders drauf etc. blödsinn.


----------



## Cazor (31. Januar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> 1. Licht ist nicht, bin Hordler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. hehe der war gut

2. genau, stecken wir Blizz noch mehr rein, als nächstes erzählen sie uns, dass Wow das Netz überlastet und damit die Bude nicht abbrennt sollen wir jeder einen Eimer Blizzspezialwasser kaufen. Oder so. Die arbeiten sicher schon dran. 



Aso, ja, ich hab son Ding. Man kann ja nicht mehr ruhig schlafen ohne^^


----------



## AerobicClub (31. Januar 2010)

ich habe mit "nein" gestimmt ich denke die Leute die gehackt würden sind , aufgrund von Keylogger werden auch in Zukunft gehackt ob nun mit oder ohne Authenticator
in den Zusammenhang habe ich da mal eine frage 
ist die 6 stellige Nummer die raus kommt immer gleich wenn man immer zur einen bestimmten Uhrzeit drauf drückt oder ist jede Montag um 18:00 Uhr (z.B.) die Nummer gleich 
würde mich echt mal interessieren
MFG


----------



## Ebracosmo (31. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal das ist dann nur noch ne frage der zeit bis die ersten wieder gehackt werden, denn ne 100%ige sicherheit bietet das kleine Ding auch nicht, und der Häcker is immer einen Schritt vorraus.
Von dem her halt ich es für überflüssig.

Man sieht es doch beim Betriebssystem.

Unter Windows gibts schädlinge ohne ende, bei Linux im vergleich sogut wie keine. Wäre das anderst rum, das viele Linux benutzen dann wäre das verseucht. Und genau so läuft das mit dem Teil auch ab.


----------



## ach was solls. (31. Januar 2010)

Wenns Pflicht ist können die mich mal am Anus lecken... selbst wenn es nur 50 cent wären.
Bei 11 Mio. Spielern haben die dann in kürzester Zeit 70 Millionen erbeutet .. das gönn ich denen nicht für so nen dreck.
Wenn ich gehackt werd wende ich mich an den Kundensupport .. richtig .. immerhin bezahle ich Geld für:

1. die kosten fürs telefonieren
2. meine monatliche WoW Gebühr ..

Wenn ich also für WoW zahle, hab ich ein Recht auf anständigen Kundensupport.


----------



## Silanas (31. Januar 2010)

Nur so zum nachdenken:

Momentan wird der Athetificator bezahlt durch glaub Lastschrift und Kredidkarte.

Da würde ich selbst ins grübeln kommen, weil ich wurde noch nicht gehackt.

Also:

Darf man den Authetificator dann auch im Shop kaufen wie normale game cards? Oder wird man gleich permanent gebannt, nur weil das Konto in der Sekunde nicht gestimmt hat?
Sorry, aber es gibt Leute, die müssen ein wenig auf Ihr Geld achten.

*flame me on*


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Wenn ich also für WoW zahle, hab ich ein Recht auf anständigen Kundensupport.


Wenn du für WoW zahlst hast du das Recht auf den Servern zu spielen, sonst nichts.
Der Support und die Hilfe bei Hacks gibt Blizzard nur weil sie so nett sind(oder weil sie die zahlenden Kunden nicht verlieren wollen).


----------



## Deathgnom (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn es plicht wird dann sollten sie den Authicator dann in der cataclysm packung beilegen


----------



## Black-Frozen (31. Januar 2010)

joa aber eher blizz authenticator fürs handy  50 cent das könnte sich jeder leisten


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. Januar 2010)

ist eigentlich jetzt schon pflicht.. warum sich das teil so viele nicht kaufen versteh ich nicht.. naja


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. Januar 2010)

Silanas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es gibt Leute, die müssen ein wenig auf Ihr Geld achten.
> 
> *flame me on*



gern. Wenn du aufs Geld achten musst dann wäre das wow abo das erste was du kündigen solltest bevor du an was anderem sparst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich zumindest so und es geht mir sehr gut damit.


----------



## Alucaard (31. Januar 2010)

Da sieht mans mal wieder wie viele Hirnverbrannte es gibt geben Geld für Sachen aus die sie leicht selbst machen können.
Selbst wenn das Ding zum nächsten Addon mit drin liegt wozu sollt ichs benutzen bzw. warum noch mehr den Zugang verkompliziern.
Es reicht mehr als aus wenn man ne Separate E-Mail Adresse hat, nen Funktionstüchtigen Antiviren Scanner und nicht jeden Mist downloadet aber da geschätze 3/4 der WoW Community noch nicht mal eins von den dreien aufweisen würd so ein Mist gemacht.
Das das ganze aber dann immernoch sehr gut knackbar ist weils eben keine Keylogger etc. entfernt sondern nur den Zugang erschwert soweit wird nicht gedacht.

Naja nehmt den Mist ich machs anders und das für Lau.....


----------



## Scoo (31. Januar 2010)

Ich sage nur das je nachdem was er kostet das  ganze mal 11 Millionen genommen werden kann um zu Wissen was Blizzard wieder verdient hat.

Viele hier beschweren sich bei Buffed wenn mal was zu einem Free 2 Play MMO als News steht wegen Item Shop und und und
WoW hat eine Monatsgebühr und es wird für zusätzliche Dienste ebensio geld verlangt.

Bei einem Free 2 Play ok,aber bei einem Spiel wo ich eh jeden Monat was bezahle versteh ich das nicht.

Hätte WoW keine 11 Millionen spieler sondern vielicht nur 2 -3 ok.aber gerade bei 11 Millionen,viele Wissen nicht mal wie viel das überhaupt ist, müsste man meinen das sowas mit dem Authenticator eher ne dreingabe ist.

Wenn Blizzard uns schon die Accounts bannen und sperren kann dann können sie uns das auch mal so geben.


----------



## Demonea (31. Januar 2010)

Accountsicherheit kostet extra, es sei denn du hast n Iphone, dann kannst du's dir runterladen....na super.

Authenticator ja, aber dafür bezahölen möchte ich nicht. ^^


----------



## Vaiandil (31. Januar 2010)

So erstmal vorweg, ich habe für JA abgestimmt weil ich es an sich nicht schlecht finde.

ABER

Ich besitze ein iPhone und hatte den Auth. drauf. Hatte ein Problem mit meinem Handy und musste es auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen... So kam ich dann 2 Wochen nicht an meinen WOW Account ran (zahlen durfte ich trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Was allen klar sein sollte ist, das Blizzard den Authenticator nicht kostenlos zu Cata. dazu legen wird, das wird sich im Preis schon wiederspiegeln.


Was auch noch wichtig wäre, vor Trojanern etc. kann man sich nicht zu 100% schützen. Ich errinnere mich immer noch daran wie ein großer Internationaler Elektronik Markt (Universum) Memory Sticks verkauft hat die von Werk aus mit Schadsoftware belastet waren... Made in China... Geiz ist Geil...


------------

Eine Auth. Pflicht halte ich für den falschen Weg, es wäre vielleicht ein guter Ansatz 2 Versionen von Cata. anzubieten. Eine mit beiligendem Auth. und eine ohne.


----------



## Vargi (31. Januar 2010)

also ich find das super hab mir meinen schon lange gekauft


----------



## Gromark (31. Januar 2010)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Eine Auth. Pflicht halte ich für den falschen Weg, es wäre vielleicht ein guter Ansatz 2 Versionen von Cata. anzubieten. Eine mit beiligendem Auth. und eine ohne.




Genau so sollte es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Wenns Pflicht ist können die mich mal am Anus lecken... selbst wenn es nur 50 cent wären.
> Bei 11 Mio. Spielern haben die dann in kürzester Zeit 70 Millionen erbeutet .. das gönn ich denen nicht für so nen dreck.
> Wenn ich gehackt werd wende ich mich an den Kundensupport .. richtig .. immerhin bezahle ich Geld für:
> 
> ...


Du hast ein Recht auf guten Kundensupport, richtig!
Aber du hast kein Recht auf Item-/Charwiederherstellung wenn DU "gehackt" wurdest. Dies ist (momenten noch) eine reine Kulanzleistung von Blizz (lies mal AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen denen du zugestimmt hast)!

Die Verantwortung (ich sage bewusst nicht "Schuld") das dein Account nicht kompromitiert wird liegt allein bei DIR!


----------



## Vaiandil (31. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Du hast ein Recht auf guten Kundensupport, richtig!
> Aber du hast kein Recht auf Item-/Charwiederherstellung wenn DU "gehackt" wurdest. Dies ist (momenten noch) eine reine Kulanzleistung von Blizz (lies mal AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen denen du zugestimmt hast)!
> 
> Die Verantwortung (ich sage bewusst nicht "Schuld") das dein Account nicht kompromitiert wird liegt allein bei DIR!




Will hier aber mal bemerken, das die AGBs noch kein Grund sind das es wirklich so IST. AGBs und Nutzungsbestimmungen sind immernoch den Gesetzen unterlegen!


----------



## Fizzwit (31. Januar 2010)

Es gibt absolut kein Problem mit einem Pflichtauthenticator wenn man ihn ganz normal z. B. bei Media Markt usw. kaufen kann. Die 8(?) Euro sind kein Weltuntergang. Eine Richtige Schweinerei finde ich allerdings, dass es den Authenticator bis jetzt nur per Kreditkarte gibt. Ich fänds auch ziemlich scheiße wenn Restaurants nur noch Kreditkarten annehmen würden, mit der Begründung: Wir wollen hier keine Kiddys und wer als Erwachsener keine Kreditkarte hat , den wollen wir auch nicht!
Und der Mobile Authenticator stellt da keinen wirklichen Ersatz dar, da der nicht auf allen handys läuft, und es auch teilweise Leute gibt die ihr Handy nur selten benutzen, oder es, weil es schön relativ alt ist demnächst auch mal ersetzen wollen. Außerdem denke ich mal, ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben, dass Handys relativ einfach zu hacken sind.


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Will hier aber mal bemerken, das die AGBs noch kein Grund sind das es wirklich so IST. AGBs und Nutzungsbestimmungen sind immernoch den Gesetzen unterlegen!



Deine Aussage ist richtig, aber in welchem Gesetz steht das du ein Recht auf Charwiederherstellung hast?


----------



## *Quicksilver* (31. Januar 2010)

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht dass sie im Bereich Accountsicherheit nie etwas gepatcht haben und sie dann den eingeführt haben damit sie extra verdienen?


----------



## Smeal (31. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Außerdem kriegt man den notfalls auch (überteuert) auf Ebay oder für ~50cent fürs Handy.



Fürs Iphone ist es komplett kostenlos!


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2010)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht dass sie im Bereich Accountsicherheit nie etwas gepatcht haben und sie dann den eingeführt haben damit sie extra verdienen?



Sollen Sie die dummen Spieler wegpatchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Pflcht wird, dann sollen alle Läden in Deutschland verpflichtet sein, den zu verkaufen.


----------



## jobran (31. Januar 2010)

nehmen wir mal an, der ist bei Cata dabei. Was machen dann die Leute, die schon einen haben?...


----------



## Talarias (31. Januar 2010)

HAH !!!

Blizzard geht es nicht um EUCH, eure Accountsicherheit, euer WoW...die wolln nur mehr Geld für weniger Arbeit ... (ist doch ganz klar)

[Wenn das Teil Pflicht wird machen se damit erstmals mehr Geld und haben weniger Arbeit mit gebannten,gehackten Accounts....]


----------



## Garafdîr (31. Januar 2010)

authenticator ja oder nein!?
wenn die vom blizz meinen das der authenticator pflicht werden soll, sollte blizz zusehen das man im blizzard-shop die wahren auch per nachname, überweisung, usw erhältlich sein soll.
nicht alle haben die möglichkeit mit kredietkarten zu bezahlen oder kennen welche die kredietkarten besitzen. vor kurzen hatte ich einen häcker auf meinem rechner gehabt. der kam mit einem trojaner auf meinem rechner.
ich hatte dan bei blizz angerufen. der blizz.-mitarbeiter meinte das ich zur zusätzlichem schutz einen authenticator im blizz.-shop besorgen sollte. er meinte auch das man auf diversen seiten wie ebay usw den authenticator nicht bestellen sollte. da man nicht sicher sein kann, ob der authenticator manipuliert ist oder nicht. er meinte auch das man sich den authenticator auch fürs handy runterladen kann. das problem ist, wir haben kein handy.

ich finde, solange man im blizz.-shop die wahren nur per kredietkarten bezahlen kann, sollte der authenticator nicht pflicht sein.
sollten die wahren im blizz.-shop auch per nachname, überweisung, usw erhöltlich sein, dann währe ich dafür.


----------



## Dokagero (31. Januar 2010)

Ich las mich sicher nicht dazu zwingen so ein Teil zu kaufen wenn Blizzard


----------



## Dokagero (31. Januar 2010)

jobran schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal an, der ist bei Cata dabei. Was machen dann die Leute, die schon einen haben?...



Blizzard bringt einfach Cata mit ODER ohne raus, je nachdem ob man schon einen hat kauf man das entsprechende dann


----------



## Blutelfmann (31. Januar 2010)

naja mehr sicherheit ein exklussives pet (kernhund )
also definitiv für athenticator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (31. Januar 2010)

und wenn man grad nur 13€ übrig hat und am nächsten tag die spielzeit abläuft sollte man das geld lieber für den athenticator nutzen und ein monat auf wow verzichten 
aber das man das mit der kriditkarte bezahlen muss find ich doof wer besser wenn man das mit so und soviel spielzeit abbezahlen kann z.B. ein athenticator gleich 1monat spielzeit oder so
so wie bei den haustier shop z.b. den panda gleich 1/2 monat spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (31. Januar 2010)

btw gibt es keine versandkosten mehr. das ding kostet 6.99€ ohne zusatzkosten. ich persönlich finde den preis schon ziemlich heftig. die verpackung ist wohl teurer als der auth an sich.


----------



## xerkxes (31. Januar 2010)

Je mehr den Authenticator benutzen destro unsicherer wird auch dieser werden. 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht, was ein Mensch erschaffen hat kann ein Mensch knacken.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (31. Januar 2010)

ich sag mal einen 6 stelligen zufälligen Code zu knacken ist schwieriger als ne E-Mail Addy heraus zufinden


----------



## Bergerdos (31. Januar 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich bin für nein
> 
> Gründe
> 1 Weil ich keine 7 euro für den mist ausgeben will
> ...



Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren unfallfrei Auto, wenn man aufpasst kann man einfach keinen Unfall bauen. Ich finde es Schwachsinn, daß die mich zwingen eine Versicherung abzuschließen.
/ironie off

Ich hätte einen Kompromissvorschlag, die bieten Cata mit und ohne Auth. an, vielleicht mit 4-5 Euro Differenz. Eine Pflicht gibt es nicht, aber gehackte Acc. ohne Auth. werden nicht mehr komplett wiederhergestellt. Gelöschte Chars sind wieder da, aber Gold und Items bleiben weg.

Dann überlegen sich die Leute zweimal ob sie nicht doch den Mehrpreis ausgeben und Blizzard hat weniger Arbeit mit den gehackten Accounts.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. Januar 2010)

Von der Idee halte ich nicht viel, es sollte jedem selber überlassen sein. Man sollte keinem zum Kauf zwingen dürfen. 

Sollen Sie ihn doch gratis dazugeben wenn wir Ihnen so sehr am Herzen liegen.

Ja ich habe ihn, aber als App.


----------



## Devikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Bin ebenfalls für Authenticatorpflicht. 
1. Zusätzliche Sicherheit
2. Wer kein Geld bezahlen will, kann ihn sich umsonst für Ipod touch, Iphone oder Handy holen.
3. Denke, wird sowieso in jeder Cataclysmpackung enthalten sein.


----------



## bjxx (31. Januar 2010)

einerseits ja andererseits nein 
ja weil die acc sicherheit dadurch erhöht 

nein weil er den warscheinlich komplett aus verkauft sein wird und man den auch einiger wochen warten muss


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte einen Kompromissvorschlag, die bieten Cata mit und ohne Auth. an, vielleicht mit 4-5 Euro Differenz. Eine Pflicht gibt es nicht, aber gehackte Acc. ohne Auth. werden nicht mehr komplett wiederhergestellt. Gelöschte Chars sind wieder da, aber Gold und Items bleiben weg.
> ...


Bester Vorschlag überhaupt! Ich finde das ist DIE Lösung!

Leute die in Sicherheit investieren wollen, können das für einen geringen Aufpreis tun.

Leute die schreiben "selber schuld... klickt nicht auf alles... mir ist das nie passiert... ich zahle nichts extra... mein System ist sicher... ich brauche keinen Authenticator... etc." die brauchen hinterher nicht jammern wenn sie mit wiederhergestellten aber nackten Chars in Dala stehen!


----------



## boonfish (31. Januar 2010)

Ich bin nur für die Pflicht wenn man ihn kostenlos mit Cataclysm dazu bekommt. 

Ansonsten finde ich es eine Frechheit, dass Blizzard mit der Unsicherheit der Accounts noch zusätzlich Kohle macht... 
Man sollte meinen dass Blizzard Geld investieren sollte um die Accounts sicherer zu machen, stattdessen verlangen sie Geld von Spieler für einen Dienst, der ja wohl das mindeste sein sollte, was ein Acountsteller zu leisten hat. 
Soll heißen wer kostenpflichtige Accounts anbietet sollte auch dafür sorgen, dass diese sicher sind!! 
Man verkauft auch kein Auto ohne Schlüssel und Verriegelung...


----------



## Petu (31. Januar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich bin nur für die Pflicht wenn man ihn kostenlos mit Cataclysm dazu bekommt. (...)




Ich glaube das soll so kommen.


BTW: Die "Unsicherheit" kommt nicht von Blizzard, sondern von jedem Benutzer selbst.


----------



## Zangor (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn man den auch anders als über Blizzardshop bekommen würde, dann hätte ich mir einen geholt. Aber ich beantrage nicht nur wegen dem Teil eine Kreditkarte. Paypal wäre nett oder meinetwegen auch im Fachhandel oder als Beilage von einer Zeitschrift...gerne auch mit Aufpreis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> ...
> Soll heißen wer kostenpflichtige Accounts anbietet sollte auch dafür sorgen, dass diese sicher sind!!
> Man verkauft auch kein Auto ohne Schlüssel und Verriegelung...


Was kann ein Autoverkäufer dafür, wenn du leichtfertig mit deinen Autoschlüsseln (sprich Acc-Daten) umgehst?


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren unfallfrei Auto, wenn man aufpasst kann man einfach keinen Unfall bauen. Ich finde es Schwachsinn, daß die mich zwingen eine Versicherung abzuschließen.
> /ironie off



Wenn Du einen Unfall baust kannt Du aber auch andere Schädigen und das muss irgendwie abgedeckt sein.
Wenn dein Wow Account gehacked wird hat dagegen niemand anderes einen Nachteil dadurch (sieht man mal von den nervigen Threads ab).


----------



## Eyoda (31. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir schon sehr gut vorstellen das es Pflicht wird, da der Arbeitsaufwand zur Prüfung der Sachlage und des wieder herstellen der alten Datenbestände doch Zeitaufwendig sein sollte, und Blizzard somit ein erheblicher Finanzieller Schaden entsteht.

Wir haben es in unserer Gilde nun so geregelt, da einige gehacked wurden und sogar unsere Gilden-Bank leergeräumt wurde. Das wir in der Gilde eine Massenbestellung gemacht haben. Jeder der einen brauchte hat sich gemeldet, (nach den letzten Erlebnissen waren das alle außer denen die bereits einen hatten) danach haben wir das Geld an ein Gilden-Mitglied überwiesen, als er alle Beträge hatte, hat er dann die ca. 25 Autentifikatoren bestellt. Ok wir sind nun keine riesige Gilde, haben uns dadurch allerdings alle gut abgesichert und diejenigen die keine Kreditkarte haben, konnten so ebenfalls einen erhalten.
Falls in eurer Gilde kein so großes Vertrauen herrscht, was bei großen Gilden verständlicher Weise der Fall sein kann, kann man die Bezahlung an den Sammelbesteller ja auch via PayPal regeln. Der Besteller weis das er sein Geld bekommt und ihr wisst das ihr bei nicht erhalt eure Autentifikatoren euer Geld zurück bekommt.

P.S.: Es wird natürlich auch günstiger, da nicht jeder die 6€ bezahlen muss. Bei uns wurden die Versandkosten einfach auf alle umgelegt und somit waren es nur ein paar Cent.


----------



## Nekromanor (31. Januar 2010)

Man kann sich den Authenticator auch aufs Handy laden und braucht dafür weder eine Keditkarte noch Paypal. Man benötigt nur einen Handyvertrag, bzw. Guthaben auf seiner Prepaidkarte. Mich hat es ca 1,50&#8364;€gekostet den Authenticator aufs Handy zu laden.

Hier der Link zum Mobile Authenticator:

http://mobile.blizzard.com/


----------



## Strickjacke (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn das kommt dann BYE WOW!

Gibt auch noch andere gute Onlinerollenspiele.

Wenn Blizzard selbst nicht fähig ist die Accountsicherheit zu Gewährleisten finde ich es ziemlich DREIST dies am ENDKUNDEN abzuwälzen.


----------



## Nouva (31. Januar 2010)

was mich interessiert ist:
wenn man den Authenticator hat, muss man dann auch weiter zahlen? oder zahlt man nur einmalig die 7 euro?
genau so wie beim handy, zahlt man da auch einmalig oder muss man jedes mal neu zahlen?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard selbst nicht fähig ist die Accountsicherheit zu Gewährleisten finde ich es ziemlich DREIST dies am ENDKUNDEN abzuwälzen.



Sollen sie dir jemanden zur Seite stellen, der aufpasst was du mit deinem PC machst?


----------



## turageo (31. Januar 2010)

paradis schrieb:


> Ihr seit dann abhänig von so ein kleines Ding um wow zu spielen.... Ich finde es nicht yut, jeder soll am besten selber Entscheiden, was er gerne mag ob er ihn will oder nicht......



Same here... wenn ich hier mit "Ja" stimme, dann müsste ich auch befürworten, dass man so PC-Experten wie vom BKA auf meinen Rechner lässt, um dessen "Sicherheit" zu überprüfen,
dann müsste ich befürworten, dass ich von meinem Provider benachrichtigt werde, wenn mein PC in ein Botnetz eingeklinkt wurde (was ja teilweise sogar schon mit der Forderung nach
zeitweiser Trennung vom Netz für betroffene PCs einherging), dann müsste ich Websperren, den Bundestrojaner und die VDS befürworten, weil dies alles letztendlich nur Mittel zur
Entmündigung der Bürger sind.

Das läuft in die gleiche Richtung wie beim Thema Amokläufer/Killerspiele, dass der Staat versucht den Eltern die Verpflichtung abzunehmen sich selbst drum zu kümmern. So lernt man das
nötige richtige Verhalten und die soziale Kompetenz mit Sicherheit nicht. Ähnlich auch hier... wenn ich den Leuten den einfachen Weg aufzwinge, werden diese deswegen auch nicht weniger
naiv oder sich der Gefahren im Netz mehr bewusst. Was imho das Hauptproblem an der Sache ist. Ich selbst habe einen, aber das war meine eigene freiwillige Entscheidung (ohne das vorher
je mein Acc kompromitiert gewesen wäre). Das sollte der Punkt sein, denn durch Zwang werden die Leute auch nicht klüger.

Der nächste (auch schon erwähnte) Streitpunkt ist die Bezahlform. Man kann nicht etwas zu "Pflicht" machen, wenn die Vorraussetzungen dafür nicht von jedem Kunden erfüllbar sind.
Persönlich bin ich auch nur dran gekommen, weils ein Kumpel über seine Kreditkarte mitbestellt hat. Ich persönlich habe keine und will auch gar keine. Sollte das iwann einmal kommen, dann
müssen entsprechende Gegebenheiten her, ansonsten wird sich der Kundenstamm bei Blizz schlagartig extrem schmälern und das kann Blizz gar nicht wollen.

MfG


----------



## Liiu (31. Januar 2010)

Wäre für Pflicht.

Aber 12 Euro Porto (insgesamt 19 Euro) finde ich "etwas" übertrieben.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn Blizzard eine Pflicht macht, den Blizzard Autenticator zu kaufen, und es somit Pflicht ist, zusätzliche 7 euro zu zahlen.. ja, das wäre der größe Bullshit ever.

Vorallem, da Blizzard damit viele Kunden verlieren würde, die nur mit Gamecard zahlen.. die könnten den Autenticator nicht bezahlen, somit nicht weiterspielen, somit keine weiteren Monate WoW bezahlen.

Aber was solls.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe es nicht... Kein bock für ein spiel für das ich schon jeden monat bezahle, auch noch Was extra anzuschaffen...gut is nich viel, aber ist doch reine geldmacherei von Blizzard.


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn Blizzard selbst nicht fähig ist die Accountsicherheit zu Gewährleisten finde ich es ziemlich DREIST dies am ENDKUNDEN abzuwälzen.


Alles eine Frage der Sichweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich z.B. finde es ziemlich dreist von Endkunden die nicht fähig sind für Accountsicherheit zu sorgen (in dem sie auf ihre Acc-Daten "aufpassen") dies auf Blizz abzuwälzen.




Liiu schrieb:


> Wäre für Pflicht.
> 
> Aber 12 Euro Porto (insgesamt 19 Euro) finde ich "etwas" übertrieben.


Porto?... was für Porto? Der Authenticator kostet 6,99 Eur (Hardware-Variante) und ist versandkostenfrei!


----------



## Deadlift (31. Januar 2010)

Recht einfach:

- Schade das nötig
- Aber ja recht einfache Variante sicherzustellen dass Gildenbank und Chars sicher sind
- Ob man es verpflichtend machen müsste ist ne Gretchenfrage, ich glaube ggw. nicht dass Blizz damit durchkommt

Ich hab son Ding seits die gibt, mittlerweile den Mobile Authenticator und habs nicht bereut.

Seiteneffekte:
Power Leveling wird eventuell auch endlich eingedämmt


----------



## Headsick (31. Januar 2010)

Absolut notwendig, daher klares: Ja!

Da man sich z Zt leider ohne überhaupt nicht sicher sein kann, sollten sie ihn spätestens mit Cata in die Packung legen oder einfach mal drüber nachdenken, wie viel Schrott man beim Media-Saturn um die Ecke für WoW kaufen kann und den ins öffentliche Sortiment hinzufügen. Es gibt so einen Schnickschnack wie WoW-Tastaturen, aber keinen Authenticator... ich empfinde die momentane Sicherheitslage bestenfalls als kritisch, eher sogar als katastrophal,wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Acc z Zt gehackt bzw. korrumpiert werden und es ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich peinlich, dass es den Leuten offensichtlich nicht allzu schwer fällt eben dieses so zahlreich zu tun, daher sollten sie mit mehr als Hochdruck über das aktuelle Sicherheitskonzept nachdenken.

Grüsse

Edit: Wir sind eine Mini-Gilde, 9 Mann, davon bisher nur 2 ohne Authenticator, und ausgerechnet derjenige, der alen Gildies die PC Tipps geben kann, wurde gehackt... das war dann der 2. Hack in ca. 4 Wochen und jedesmal war die komplette Gildenbank mit davon betroffen. Deshalb haben wir beschlossen, dass nur noch ausschließlich mit Authenticator gezockt wird.


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2010)

Dann sollen se verdammt nochmal ENDLICH andere Zahlungsarten einführen...zum kotzen ist das!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (31. Januar 2010)

44IsoO schrieb:


> Ich hielte es für sinnvoll, wenn Blizzard zur Cataclysm-Erweiterung für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis den Authenticator dazulegen würde.


+
Ich denke aber nicht, dass es bald Pflicht sein wird!


----------



## ach was solls. (31. Januar 2010)

Selbst wenn ich nur für ein Item bezahlen würde erhebe ich Anspruch auf Kundensupport. Ich bin zwar kein Genie auf diesem Gebiet aber ich kann definitiv sagen, dass dieser Authentificator ausschließlich dafür gemacht ist, um Geld zu sparen & zu gewinnen.

1. wir müssen dafür bezahlen
2. blizzard kann dann den kundensupport verkleinern, sprich monatliche ausgaben um so und so viel % gekürtzt.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Genie auf diesem Gebiet aber ich kann definitiv sagen, dass dieser Authentificator ausschließlich dafür gemacht ist, um Geld zu sparen & zu gewinnen.



Ach wenn dass so ist muss sich ja niemand einen Authenticator kaufen, bringt ja eh nichts, oder?
Dass es denn Account sicherer macht ist auch nur ein Gerücht von Blizzard... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treefolk (31. Januar 2010)

Wenns pflicht wird, müst ich mir erst mal ne Kreditkarte zulegen. Weil mans anders leider noch nicht Kaufen kann. Sonnst hätte ich den schon lange xD


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2010)

Chancen erkennen. Karton voll kaufen und mit Gewinn aufm Schulhof vertickern.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. Januar 2010)

Sag mal, geht es den "JA" Usern noch gut?

Ihr wollt nen Konzern unterstützen der seine USER dazu zwingen will, ein weiteres Produkt zu KAUFEN?

Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein? Kann euch doch egal sein, ob jemand anderes Ihn benutzt oder nicht!


Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr...


----------



## War-Rock (31. Januar 2010)

Cataclysm etwas teuer -> Authenticator dabei -> Top
Sagen: bestellt euch alle einen -> Flop

Es sei denn, dass sie ermöglichen, das man das ding ganz normal zahlen kann, z.b. per nachnahme oder so. Ich werde nämlich mit sicherheit nicht den aufwand betreiben und für Blizz extra ne CC beantragen, es sei denn sie tragen die kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ELV oder Paypal wär das mindeste, Nachnahme wär besser, aber bei world of sparcraft wo sogar an den servern gespart wird, brauch man sowas nicht erwarten...


----------



## Grushdak (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe Nein!
Soll doch jedem überlassen werden, ob er ihn kauft.

Und da ich immer noch der Ansicht bin, daß damit nur mehr Sicherheit vorgegaukelt wird, noch mehr nein.
Irgendwie verstehe ich dessen Funktionsweise mal gar nicht.
Mit was wird überhaupt der generierte Code abgeglichen - es gibt doch gar kein Gegenstück.

Habe auch diesbezüglich noch nirgends Infos dazu gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (1. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...
> Und da ich immer noch der Ansicht bin, daß damit nur mehr Sicherheit vorgegaukelt wird, noch mehr nein.
> Irgendwie verstehe ich dessen Funktionsweise mal gar nicht.
> Mit was wird überhaupt der generierte Code abgeglichen - es gibt doch gar kein Gegenstück.
> ...


Digipass-Technologie des Herstellers Vasco: Vasco - Digipass Go 6

Funktionsweise:


> Zwei-Faktor-Authentisierung und Einmal-Passwort basieren grundsätzlich auf einer Berechnung aus drei Faktoren:
> 
> 
> ein voreingestellter und geheim gehaltener Wert, der so genannte Seed Value
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Lintflas (1. Februar 2010)

Ach übrigens,
Blizzard kann nicht einfach hergehen und den Authentikator zur Pflicht machen.
Das würde nur dann gehen, wenn Blizzard diesen Authentikator kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen würde.
Ansonsten wäre das ungesetzlich. Die können ihren Kunden nicht einfach ein Programm aufs Auge drücken, dieses Programm sogar noch zur Pflicht machen, und dafür dann Geld verlangen.

Daher wird diese Sicherheitssoftware nur dann zu Pflicht wenn sie auch kostenlos ist.

Mein Account ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und ich wurde nie gehackt. Ich werde einen Teufel tun, und Blizzard Geld für Sicherheitssoftware in den Rachen zu werfen.
Es ist schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass Blizzard seit Wochen im Login-Screen vor Hacker-Attacken warnt und gleichzeitig ein Programm für die Lösung des Problems verkauft.

Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt ... 


MfG


----------



## Piposus (1. Februar 2010)

Wer nicht dumm wie ein Brot ist (und das sind > 50% der WoW-Zocker), der braucht das Ding nicht.


----------



## Shadria (1. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ach übrigens,
> Blizzard kann nicht einfach hergehen und den Authentikator zur Pflicht machen.
> Das würde nur dann gehen, wenn Blizzard diesen Authentikator kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen würde.
> Ansonsten wäre das *ungesetzlich*. Die können ihren Kunden nicht einfach ein Programm aufs Auge drücken, dieses Programm sogar noch zur Pflicht machen, und dafür dann Geld verlangen.
> ...



Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn du mir die entsprechende Passage des Gesetzes benennen würdest. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich leider juristisch nicht so bewandert. Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Silanas (1. Februar 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> gern. Wenn du aufs Geld achten musst dann wäre das wow abo das erste was du kündigen solltest bevor du an was anderem sparst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gamecard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe aus mehreren Gründen kein Abo ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab mir son Ding noch nicht zugelegt. Verstehe nicht warum ich 7 Euro ausgeben soll damit mein Acc patu nicht gehackt wird. Bis jetzt hatte ich es in 5 Jahren einmal das tatsächlich mein Acc gehackt wurde. Da hab ich mich halt hingesetzt ein zwei Emails an Blizz geschrieben und nach ein paar Tagen hat ich meinen Acc wieder mitsamt Gegenständen im Postfach. 

Also der Arbeitmehraufwand der mir durch einen gehackten Account entsteht ist mir keine 7 Euro wert. 

Wenn man jetzt alle 2 Wochen gehackt werden würde könnte ich das ja nachvollziehen; aber dann sollte man sich eh mal über die Sicherheit seines PS´s Gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (1. Februar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn du mir die entsprechende Passage des Gesetzes benennen würdest. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich leider juristisch nicht so bewandert. Vielen Dank im voraus.



Muss ich etwa Jurist sein, um eine offensichtliche Rechtslage wiederzugeben? Nein. 
Es würde es eine regelrechte Klagewelle geben, wenn Blizzard ein externes Programm zur Pflicht macht, und dafür auch noch Geld verlangt. Die entsprechenden Paragraphen darfst du dir gerne selbst raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Beispiel: 

Stell Dir einfach mal vor, Du kaufst einen fabrikneuen Mercedes bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens. Dann wird ein allgemeiner Mangel an den Fahrzeugen dieser Serie festgestellt. Der Wagen springt nicht mehr an.
Plötzlich kommt Mercedes bei seinen Kunden an, und sagt dass sie diesen Mangel durch den Einbau einer neuen Technik beheben können. Dafür müsstest der Kunde dann 500 Euro draufzahlen, und der Wagen
springt wieder an. 

Verstanden? Genau! Sowas würde Mercedes niemals tun, weil es rechtlich nicht möglich ist. Sie wären dazu verpflichtet, den Wagen wieder zurückzunehmen und den Fehler kostenlos zu beheben.
Bei Blizzard wäre es nicht anders. Man kann einem Kunden nicht das Original-Spiel verkaufen und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder sperren, um es nur durch dein Kauf einer Zusatzsoftware wieder freizuschalten.
Genauso darf Blizzard z.B. den Spielern mit der Basisversion von WoW (ohne Erweiterungen) nicht den Zugang zum Spiel sperren, nur weil sie BC und WotLK nicht gekauft haben. 

Daher wird Blizzard den Authentikator nur zu Pflicht machen können, wenn er auch kostenlos ist. Solange er Geld kostet, muss er optional bleiben.

Falls Blizzard nun doch versuchen sollte, den kostenpflichtigen Authentikator zur Pflicht zu machen, wäre das nämlich die größte Abzocke in der Geschichte der MMORPGs und würde einen riesengroßen
Image-Schaden für Blizzard bedeuten. Allein deshalb werden sie es schon nicht tun. 


MfG


----------



## Euro (1. Februar 2010)

sry dass ich nicht den kompletten thread gelesen habe, das nur gleich vorweg^^

also ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, daß mir noch nie der acc gehackt wurde. und ich übertreibe es auch nicht mit sicherheitsmaßnamen. hab nen virenscanner und was noch viel wichtiger is: ICH KLICK NET AUF JEDEN MIST EINFACH SO DRAUF!!!

es ist schon wunderlich, wie in unserem forum so ziemlich jede woche 1-2 leute nen thread erstellen mit der überschrift ".... gehackt"
klar bekommen die alle ihr zeugs wieder, aber mal ganz ehrlich: seit es diesen authenticator bzw. die umstellung auf bnet gibt, werden *extrem* viele accounts gehackt. war es davor 1x im jahr dass jemand gehackt wurde aus der gilde/friendlist, ist es wirklich fast jede woche der fall.

ich will hier sicher keinem absicht unterstellen. aber für mich hört sich das ganze so an wie:

durch die umstellung aller accounts auf das bnet gibt es wohl einfachere wege einen account zu hacken wir vorher. deshalb wird der authenticator gepusht und man soll schön nochmal geld ausgeben.

sollen sie den doch kostenlos zur verfügung stellen?? oder bei bestellung eines authenticators einfach 7€ bei der nächsten rechnung abziehen?

für mich steht fest, solange das keine PFLICHT wird brauch ich so nen mist auch net. und das mit der pflicht, weiss net ob das so einfach wäre das durchzusetzen^^


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dafür das der Authenticator im nächsten addon pflicht wird. somit macht man es Hackern schwerer deinen acc zu hacken und man fühlt sich selbst etwas sicherer....


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

@Lintflas: Ich kann mir zwar auch nicht vorstellen, dass Blizzard den Authenticator zur Pflicht macht und dadurch viele Kunden aussperrt, aber machen dürften sie es. Genauso können sie von heute auf morgen 25€ pro Monat verlangen oder die Server komplett herunterfahren. Man hat einmal XX€ bezahlt für die Keys um sich einen Account zu erstellen; der Account alleine verleiht einem keine Rechte um bei Blizzard irgendwas zu fordern, deshalb zahlt man zusätzlich XX€ pro Monat für die Erlaubnis sich auf deren Server anzumelden. Solange man zahlt hat man das Recht auf den Servern zu spielen; dann legt Blizzard einfach einen Schalter um und von da an können nur noch Accounts, die mit einem Auth. verbunden sind, ihr Abo verlängern. Bei allen anderen läuft die bezahlte Zeit weiter, nur können sie halt keine zusätzliche Zeit kaufen. Da kann sich kein Mensch beschweren, schlieslich bekommt er wofür er gezahlt hat.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Muss ich etwa Jurist sein, um eine offensichtliche Rechtslage wiederzugeben? Nein.
> Es würde es eine regelrechte Klagewelle geben, wenn Blizzard ein externes Programm zur Pflicht macht, und dafür auch noch Geld verlangt. Die entsprechenden Paragraphen darfst du dir gerne selbst raussuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So offensichtlich ist es nun ganz und gar nicht.
Gegen was genau würdest du klagen wollen? Unabhängig von §§, man sollte einen Grund vorweisen, wenn man seine Klage vor Gericht bringen will.
Diebstahl? Betrug? Sittenwidrigkeit?

Hab ich einen Fernseher, muss ich GEZ zahlen.
Hab ich nen Hund, muss ich Steuern zahlen.
Geh ich zum Arzt, will der 10 Euro Praxisgebühr von mir.
Fürs Fahrrad brauch ich ein Schloss, sonst zahlt die Versicherung nichts.

Nur eine handvoll Beispiele für leidige Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Lintflas (1. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Lintflas: Ich kann mir zwar auch nicht vorstellen, dass Blizzard den Authenticator zur Pflicht macht und dadurch viele Kunden aussperrt, aber machen dürften sie es. Genauso können sie von heute auf morgen 25€ pro Monat verlangen oder die Server komplett herunterfahren. Man hat einmal XX€ bezahlt für die Keys um sich einen Account zu erstellen; der Account alleine verleiht einem keine Rechte um bei Blizzard irgendwas zu fordern, deshalb zahlt man zusätzlich XX€ pro Monat für die Erlaubnis sich auf deren Server anzumelden. Solange man zahlt hat man das Recht auf den Servern zu spielen; dann legt Blizzard einfach einen Schalter um und von da an können nur noch Accounts, die mit einem Auth. verbunden sind, ihr Abo verlängern. Bei allen anderen läuft die bezahlte Zeit weiter, nur können sie halt keine zusätzliche Zeit kaufen. Da kann sich kein Mensch beschweren, schlieslich bekommt er wofür er gezahlt hat.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der Authentikator ist ein externes Programm, und kein Bestandteil von World of Warcraft. Das ändert die Rechtslage.
Ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht. Blizzard ist Eigentümer des Programms (sogar Eigentümer unserer Charaktere - sollte man ab und zu mal drüber nachdenken ^^)  und dürfte die Abogebühren so hoch ansetzen wie sie wollen. 

Abgesehen davon bin ich sowieso nicht der Meinung, dass Blizzard den Authentikator zur Pflicht macht. Von daher brauchen wir uns darüber auch keine Gedanken zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß, Lint


----------



## Lintflas (1. Februar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> So offensichtlich ist es nun ganz und gar nicht.
> Gegen was genau würdest du klagen wollen? Unabhängig von §§, man sollte einen Grund vorweisen, wenn man seine Klage vor Gericht bringen will.
> Diebstahl? Betrug? Sittenwidrigkeit?
> 
> ...



Das sind aber keine passenden Beispiele.

Wenn ich einen Fernseher kaufe, dann weiß ich vorher schon dass ich GEZ zahlen muss.
Wenn ich einen Hund kaufe, weiss ich vorher dass ich Hundesteuer bezahlen muss.
Wenn ich zum Arzt gehe weiß ich auch vorher, dass ich einen Praxisgebühr zahlen muss.
Genauso ist es auch beim Fahrrad, dem Schloss und der Versicherung.

Wenn ich aber WoW kaufe und ganz normal die Abogebühren zahle, weiß ich nichts davon, dass ich plötzlich obendrein einen Authenticator kaufen muss, um weiterspielen zu können. Fällt Dir der Unterschied auf?


MfG


----------



## Treefolk (1. Februar 2010)

Blizzard hackt sicher den ein oder anderen Account selber um den Authenticator verkauf ein wenig an zu kurbeln ^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. Februar 2010)

Sry für Offtopic



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Fürs Fahrrad brauch ich ein Schloss, sonst zahlt die Versicherung nichts.


Das Schloss alleine reicht Dir nicht, da könntest Du es auch gleich unangeschlossen stehen lassen.
Es muss an einer fest verankerten Sache angeschlossen sein und darf nicht länger wie 24 Stunden da gestanden haben.
Alles nach 24 Stunden wird nicht ersetzt. So war es bei mir vor Jahren mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigD2 (1. Februar 2010)

also vor 2 wochen wurde mein acc gehackt...seitdem hab ich autentificator und zum Notfall die Elterliche Freigabe rein gemacht...damit der Nachts nie rein kann...

hatte des pech dass des nen Hacker mit der Chinesischen IP war...

Naja,..aber die lust auf wow vergeht eh langsam xDD


----------



## LaVerne (2. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Muss ich etwa Jurist sein, um eine offensichtliche Rechtslage wiederzugeben? Nein.
> Es würde es eine regelrechte Klagewelle geben, wenn Blizzard ein externes Programm zur Pflicht macht, und dafür auch noch Geld verlangt. Die entsprechenden Paragraphen darfst du dir gerne selbst raussuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die entsprechenden Paragraphen interessieren mich jetzt auch - wer so eine Behauptung aufstellt, sollte mehr als nur "such Dir die selber raus" zu bieten haben, sonst kann man davon ausgehen, daß hier nur heiße Luft abgelassen wird.

Blizz darf wie bei jedem anderen Abo-Geschäft die Bedingungen anpassen. Bist Du damit nicht einverstanden, wird der Vertrag nicht verlängert - wie immer besteht kein Anspruch, daß Blizz Dich als Kunden behält. Wie man nun dagegen klagen möchte, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Thilla (2. Februar 2010)

dann sollen die,die dinger kostenlos verteilen,verdienen an den spielern genug geld,reine abzocke ist es sonst nix


----------



## Lynhirr (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den Mobile-Authenticator auf dem iPhone, meiner Freundin habe ich den Token bestellt. Wir spielen beide am iMac, der so schon recht sicher ist, weil es keine Malware dafür gibt, wie für Windows-PCs. Trotzdem sind wir der Meinung, es ist besser den eigenen Account mit dem Authenticator zusätzlich zu den üblichen Massnehmen zu sichern. 

Ich finde, der Authentikator sollte zur Pflicht werden. Wenn man einige Posts hier so liest, ahnt man, warum. Allerdings denke ich, er sollte kostenlos angeboten werden. Einmal wäre das fair, und zum anderen würde das für eine weite Verbreitung sorgen. 

Das Problem mit den Kreditkarten verstehe ich nicht so recht. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich ohne im Internet klar kommen sollte. Jede Bank bietet das doch an, dann gibt es die Prepaid-Variante. 

Andererseits ist WoW ein Spiel, was viele Kinder spielen, für die ist das vielleicht nicht so einfach. Da sollte Blizzard mal ein Einsehen haben ...


----------



## Laxera (2. Februar 2010)

naja ich währe ja für den authenticator (die sollten den wie schon mal im buffed-cast erwähnt, einfach der packung von cataclysm bei legen!)




nur habe ich mit dem teil ein problem: was mache ich wenn batterien alle sind und es sonntag/feiertag ist?....ich meine wenn man das teil an USB oder so anschließen könnte um es mit energie zu versorgen etc. das hätte schon was (vor allem könnte es dann seinen code automatisch über USB an WOW schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg LAX


----------



## Shadria (2. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Muss ich etwa Jurist sein, um eine offensichtliche Rechtslage wiederzugeben? Nein.
> Es würde es eine regelrechte Klagewelle geben, wenn Blizzard ein externes Programm zur Pflicht macht, und dafür auch noch Geld verlangt. Die entsprechenden Paragraphen darfst du dir gerne selbst raussuchen
> 
> 
> ...


Sry für den Fullquote... aber ich denke der Fullquote ist für meine Antwort auch nötig.

Lintflas, es ist richtig das du kein Jurist sein musst, aber: wenn du schon was "offensichtliches" behauptest, dann solltest evtl. auch irgendeine Grundlage haben und die auch benennen können. Einfach zu sagen "such dir die selber raus".... na ja...

Zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Auto: auch hier bringst du m.E. etwas durcheinander. Du kaufst nämlich kein Auto (WoW), sondern du bekommst nur Erlaubnis mit dem Auto zu fahren. Blizzard überlässt dir nur die Autoschlüssel (Acc-Daten). Wenn du die Schlüssel verbummelst... tja...

Nimm dir doch bitte mal die Zeit und lies folgende Absätze der Endbenutzerlizenzvereinbarung (denen du auch zugestimmt hast):


> 1. Gewährung einer eingeschränkten Benutzerlizenz
> Das Spiel installiert die Computer-Software (nachfolgend "Spielclient" genannt) auf Ihrem Computer, um Ihnen zu ermöglichen, das Spiel über Ihren Account des Services (Ihren "Account") zu spielen. Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. (in dieser Vereinbarung als "Blizzard Entertainment" bezeichnet) gewährt Ihnen, und durch die Installation des Spielclients erklären Sie sich damit einverstanden, eine begrenzte, nicht-exklusive Lizenz und das begrenzte, nicht-exklusive Recht, den Spielclient zu Ihrem persönlichen Gebrauch auf einem (1) oder mehreren Computern, die in Ihrem Besitz sind, oder über die Sie die persönliche Kontrolle haben, zu installieren. Jegliche Nutzung des Spiels unterliegt dieser Lizenzvereinbarung und den Nutzungsbestimmungen, mit denen Sie sich einverstanden erklären müssen, bevor Sie Ihren Account nutzen können, um mit Hilfe des Zugriffs auf den Service das Spiel zu spielen. Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor, die Nutzungsbestimmungen unter den unten in Ziffer 9 genannten Voraussetzungen zu aktualisieren, zu modifizieren oder abzuändern. Die Bekanntgabe und das Inkrafttreten der geänderten Nutzungsbestimmungen richten sich nach untenstehender Ziffer 15.
> 
> ....
> ...



Ja, ich weiß... ist viel zu lesen... aber das haben nun mal Nutzungsbestimmungen so an sich... *g*.


Blizzard kann somit jederzeit den Authenticator zur Pflicht machen wenn sie wollen. Ob sie den kostenpflichtig (oder evtl. mit einem Aufpreis bei Cata beilegen) oder kostenlos dann anbieten steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ob dann je nach Fall (kostenpflichtig/kostenfrei) dann etliche Leute WoW aufhören ist auch eine andere Sache. Es steht jedem frei, wenn er sich "abezockt" fühlt sein WoW-Abo zu kündigen.
Ich persönlich halte es für keine Abzocke, im Gegenteil: für ein Sicherheitsprodukt (das inzwischen schon fast Pflicht ist um seinen Acc zu schützen weil immer noch soviel Leute glauben Gold kaufen wäre toll...) bin ich gern bereit zu zahlen.
Die Abogebühren die wir monatlich zahlen, beinhalten übrigens NICHT den Service der Char-/Itemwiederherstellung den Blizzard anbietet. Dies ist eine reine Kulanzleistung von Blizz. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Geld das montalich Blizz kostet.

Aber die von dir angesprochene "Klagewelle" wird es sicherlich nicht geben, dafür fehlt jede rechtliche Grundlage.


----------



## darkvalnar (2. Februar 2010)

Meine meinung nach hat blizzard etwas damit zu tun das soviele WoW accounts kompromitiert wurden. Denkt mal darüber nach es schadet ihnen selbst nicht. Sie täuschen einem vor das euer Account unsicher ist was tut ihr um euren Helden nicht doch noch zu verlieren? Genau den Authenticator kaufen das "höchste Maß an Sicherheit". Erst seit kurzem ist die Anzahl der gehackten accounts pro tag von ein paar auf ca 200 gewachsen! Und das kann sicher nicht an den Troyanern oder Keyloggern die jetzt unterwegs sind liegen, jeder von uns hat Software die 80-90% aller viren erkennt und gar nicht erst in aktion kommen lässt. Es ist nur realistisch anzunehmen das etwas von seiten Blizzard passiert ist. Die besten Beispiele: Leute werden gehackt bekommen nach ca 7 - 14 tagen ihr gear wieder und wurden an dem tag als das Zeug wieder im Postfach war sofort wieder gehackt. Es ist schon seltsam das der Authenticator 1. sich nicht gut verkaufen ließ denn nicht jeder hat eine Kreditkarte und 
2. Blizzard jetzt obowhl er sich nicht gut verkaufen lässt noch angebote macht Kauft einen speziellen authenticator oder für euer Handy das dann wieder internet braucht was wiederum kosten aufwirft. Und nun man von jedem GM hört geht auf www.wow-europe.com und kauft euch im Blizzard shop den authenticator damit ist euer Account sicher!

Ich finde es eine Mieße abzocke!


ich bin gegen den Authenticator!


----------



## Raveneye (2. Februar 2010)

Die sollten Geld dafür nehmen um Accounts wieder freizuschalten und Gegenstände wiederherzustellen, dann verkauft sich der Authenticator von alleine.


----------



## darkvalnar (2. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Die sollten Geld dafür nehmen um Accounts wieder freizuschalten und Gegenstände wiederherzustellen, dann verkauft sich der Authenticator von alleine.



das ist ja der blödsinn hoch zehn was du da redest. Man merkt du wurdest noch nie gehackt.
Ich wünsche dir das du in so eine Situation kommst und blizzard dann die hand auf hält und sagt du bekommst deine chars erst wieder wenn du 30 euro zahlst. 
Nach dem 2. hack wirst es dir überlegen ob du aufhörst O.o 

Immer diese Kinder hier die keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden -.-


----------



## Raveneye (2. Februar 2010)

Hast Recht, ich wurde noch nie gehackt, komisch ne? ^^ 

Wenn ich aber aus eigener Blödheit meinen Personalausweis verliere und bei der Stadt einen neuen beantrage bezahle ich auch für den Verwaltungsaufwand. Wenn ich aus Blödheit vergesse meine Parkknolle zu bezahlen und ich bekomme ne Mahnung hab ich auch Verwaltungsaufwand als Mahngebühr drauf, so ist es bei vielen Unternehmen.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2010)

HailPedro schrieb:


> zu der sache mit dem verlieren und nicht mehr einloggen... weiß es zwar nicht 100% aber man muss in der accountverwaltung den authenticator hinzufügen und man kann ihn jederzeit dort auch wieder entfernen. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass du vom spiel ausgeschlossen bist, falls du ihn verlierst. musst dich dann halt nur kurze zeit ohne authenticator anmelden.




Ist leider nicht ganz so einfach.

Bei mir ist mal das handy abgeschmiert und nach dem Firmwareupdate war der Authenticator weg.
Wenn du aber nun den Authenticator vom Account trennen willst geschieht was?

Richtig, du wirst nach dem Authenticator Code gefragt.

Hilfe bringt dann der Support. Einfach anrufen, Sicherheitsfrage beantworten, Kopie des Perso
hinschicken (geht z.B. einfach über Foto und dann per Mail) und in relativ kurzer Zeit hast du den
Authenticator vom Account getrennt.

Bei mir hat das ganze ne knappe Stunde gedauert, ne dreiviertel Stunde in der Warteschleife 
(glücklicherweise über die kostenlose Hotline) und ne vierte Stunde fürs freischalten.

Zur Umfrage: Ich hab einen, würde es aber für falsch halten es zur Pflicht zu machen.
Jeder soll selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eines Hacks eingeht oder nicht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Februar 2010)

darkvalnar schrieb:


> das ist ja der blödsinn hoch zehn was du da redest. Man merkt du wurdest noch nie gehackt.
> Ich wünsche dir das du in so eine Situation kommst und blizzard dann die hand auf hält und sagt du bekommst deine chars erst wieder wenn du 30 euro zahlst.
> Nach dem 2. hack wirst es dir überlegen ob du aufhörst O.o
> 
> Immer diese Kinder hier die keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden -.-


Er hat aber recht, Bliizard muß gar nichts herstellen das ist alles nur Kulanz:

--> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/restoration.html

Gehackte Accounts sollten generell gesperrt werden, wer hin wieder haben will (1. Wiederherstellungen = 10EUR, 2. Wiederherstellung = 20EUR...)

----

Wenn der Authenticator Pflicht wird dann sollen sie ihn bei Cataclysm bei legen (ohne Mehrpreis).


----------



## Shadria (2. Februar 2010)

darkvalnar schrieb:


> Meine meinung nach hat blizzard etwas damit zu tun das soviele WoW accounts kompromitiert wurden. Denkt mal darüber nach es schadet ihnen selbst nicht.
> ...


Genau.... denk mal darüber nach. Was denkst du kostet es Blizz wer weiß wieviele Leute zu bezahlen die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes machen als Emails/Nachrichten bezüglich Acc-Hacks zu bearbeiten und die Chars und Items wiederherzustellen? Ich denke nicht, das das Wiederherstellen eine Sache von ein paar Sekunden ist. Davon abgesehen ist es auch ein Image-Schaden.... "nicht-WoW-Spieler" bekommen den Eindruck das das Kompromitieren von Accs bei WoW wohl "normal" ist.



darkvalnar schrieb:


> ...
> Sie täuschen einem vor das euer Account unsicher ist was tut ihr um euren Helden nicht doch noch zu verlieren? Genau den Authenticator kaufen das "höchste Maß an Sicherheit".
> ...


Der Account ist genau genommen nicht unsicher.... die Acc-Daten sind es.... und die Daten werden bei den Usern abgegriffen. Übrigens ist der Authenticator z.Zt. das "höchste Maß an Sicherheit"! Punkt.



darkvalnar schrieb:


> ...
> Erst seit kurzem ist die Anzahl der gehackten accounts pro tag von ein paar auf ca 200 gewachsen!
> ...


Die Zahlen hast du woher?




Raveneye schrieb:


> Die sollten Geld dafür nehmen um Accounts wieder freizuschalten und Gegenstände wiederherzustellen, dann verkauft sich der Authenticator von alleine.


Würde die Char-/Itemwiederherstellung kostenpflichtig sein, würde m.E. viele Leute sensibler mit ihren Acc-Daten umgehen und auf mehr Sicherheit achten.



darkvalnar schrieb:


> das ist ja der blödsinn hoch zehn was du da redest. Man merkt du wurdest noch nie gehackt.
> Ich wünsche dir das du in so eine Situation kommst und blizzard dann die hand auf hält und sagt du bekommst deine chars erst wieder wenn du 30 euro zahlst.
> Nach dem 2. hack wirst es dir überlegen ob du aufhörst O.o
> 
> Immer diese Kinder hier die keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden -.-


Darkvalnar, du beziehst dich ja auf die eben genannte kostenpflichtige Wiederherstellung. Bedenke: DU bist für deine Acc-Daten verantwortlich! Niemand sonst! 
Edit: "Bluescreen" im Post über mir geht eh darauf auch ein...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe so einen Authentidingsbums. 

Aber bedenkt: wenn jeder einen hat- wer wird dann gehackt ?

Richtig: keiner

Und das bedeutet ?

Massig Farmbots und somit einige Rohstoffe sind nur im AH zu bekommen - oder mit
viel Frust erfarmbar.


----------



## Flatrian (2. Februar 2010)

Bin dafür.. So werden uns einige Idioten erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber WoW kaufe und ganz normal die Abogebühren zahle, weiß ich nichts davon, dass ich plötzlich obendrein einen Authenticator kaufen muss, um weiterspielen zu können. Fällt Dir der Unterschied auf?


Passender hätten die Beispiele kaum sein können. Du weißt seit deinem ersten Spieltag, dass es zu zusätzlichen Gebühren kommen kann *klugscheiß* (.. wer liest schon die Nutzungsbestimmungen)



> Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor, sämtliche in dieser Vereinbarung enthaltenen Regeln und Bedingungen jederzeit und nach eigenem Ermessen zu ändern, zu modifizieren, zu erweitern, auszutauschen oder zu löschen. Falls zur Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses, _*zum Schutz der Spieler gegen Betrüger*_ erforderlich oder nützlich oder für den Fall, dass Blizzard Entertainment neue Services bereitstellt, behält sich Blizzard Entertainment das Recht vor, Zugangsmethoden, die Verfügbarkeit jeglicher World of Warcraft-Features, Bereitstellungszeiten, Inhalt, Daten, Software oder Ausstattung, die benötigt wird, um World of Warcraft zu nutzen, die Höhe von Gebühren oder Kosten für World of Warcraft oder die Grundlage zu ihrer Festlegung und die _*Einführung neuer Gebühren*_ oder Kosten für World of Warcraft zu ändern oder zu modifizieren.



Du hast dein Häkchen drangemacht, dein Einverständnis erklärt. Eine Klage aussichtslos. Oder du bringst doch noch die passenden §§ zu der deiner Mainung nach offensichtlichen Rechtslage.

Ich mag keinesfalls auf dir rumhacken. Ich versteh, dass es dich ärgern würde, wenn Blizz dich zum Geldausgeben "nötigt". Aber sie könnten, wenn sie wollen.
Vermutlich wird das Teil aber einfach kostenlos im nächsten Addon liegen, sofern es verpflichtend ist. Dieses kleine Plastikding Made in China dürfte nur ein paar Cent in der Herstellung kosten.


----------



## Tyraila (2. Februar 2010)

ich habe den authenticator und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (3. Februar 2010)

hi,

da es hier um den Authenticator geht hoffe ich das ich hier richtig bin...

ich hab schon länger den BMA und bin echt zufrieden damit nur hab ich nun ein neues handy bekommen für das es laut der blizz seite den BMA nicht gibt, hat vielleicht einer plan ob ich den BMA für ein anderes model nehmen kann? habe ein LG GT 500

das wars auch schon was ich wollte, danke und bb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ok, also ist für den Schlüsselanhänger kein Handy nötig. Schonmal gut.
> 
> Nur wie kommuniziert das Teil denn mit meinem Account? Wenn das übers i-net ist, kann man den Datentransfer doch theoretisch abfangen!?




Der Authenticator wird mit deinen B-Net-Account verbunden und syncronisiert, d.h. sowohl auf deinem Authenticator
als auch auf dem B-net-Account wird zeitgleich jeweils der gleiche Code erstellt, wie das läuft soll dir ein computer-
spezi erklären.


----------



## JustxShoot (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn sie das Teil kostenlos dabeilegen soll es mir egal sein, bezahlen würde ich für diese Pflicht sicher nicht. Ich wurde in 4 1/2 Jahren nicht einmal gehackt, und würde bestimmt nicht wegen dem Unvermögen anderer zahlen, das mach ich in D schon oft genug.

Hab letzte Woche im Off.Forum einen Thread gelesen wo ein Spieler sich in 3 Tagen 16 Trojaner eingefangen hat....WTF?

Ninjaedit: Aber kostenlos wird´s den eh nicht geben denk ich, da würd Kotick im Dreieck springen ^^


----------



## twaini74 (9. März 2010)

hallo

Ich sehe das mit dem Authenticator mit gemischten Gefühlen auch wenn ich gerade gestern frisch gehackt wurde, im ersten moment wollte ich das dingen direkt haben.

So dann teilte man mir mit das man für diese banalen 7 euro doch tatsächlich ne Kreditkarte braucht,nun ich habe keine und werd emir sicher dafür keine zulegen.

Wenn schon so ne angeblich Sicherheit dann bitte für alle und nicht nur für Besitzer von Kreditkarten !

Auf der anderen Seite weiss ich nicht sicher wie lange sich diese form der Sicherheit durchsetzt,bzw wie schnell Hacker auch dieses dingen wieder irgendwie gehackt bekommen.

Was ich mir persönlich auch noch als Sicherheit vorstellen könnte: Man loggt ein und kommt auch ins Game,so aber dann Ingame taucht an irgendeiner Stelle im Bild ein PopUp Fenster auf indem man via einer Codierung di eman nur selbst kennt via Maus dieses zusätzliche Passwort eingibt,beispiel farbenspiel oder sowas ähnliches. Nun weiss ich nicht in wie fern so ein Trojaner das mit loggen kann und ob des so einfach umsetzbar ist wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Was Blizz aber in jedem fall schon mal tun könnte währe alle AddOns die nicht von Blizzard sind zu verbieten bzw zu sperren, ja nun folgt der Aufschrei durch die Spielergemeinde doch ebend durch diese hat es mich wie viele andere schon erwischt......man Updatet nichts ahnend dank Matrix in meinem falle und rumms bumms am nächsten Tag ist man nicht mehr besitzer seines Accos und hat zusätzlich sogar ein Authenticator eingerichtet,juhu................man ich hab mich so kagge gefühlt.

Diese Add Ons sind ja inGame schon nicht mehr weg zu denken somit gibt es nur eine Lösung,die AddOns sollten reihenweise von Blizzard geprüft werden udn auch von ihnen zum download bereitgestellt werden,sowie etwaige Updates auch vor einloggen vom Blizz Server kommem.



gruss


----------



## tsurugu (9. März 2010)

Ich persönlich werde mir keins zulegen... auch dabei gibts ein Risiko, den Authenticator irgendwo zu vergessen oder verlieren, aber auch dass es mal kaputt geht.
Mein Account wurde seit 5 Jahren nicht gehackt und wird auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Blizzard soll mal so ein Programm für das Einloggen in WoW entwickeln - der Gamer hält beim Einloggen das Auge an den Maus-Laser, so wie in diversen Filmen... Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. März 2010)

Ein Kartenleser als Standard bei Online-Spielen wäre doch auch sicher genug. Am besten mit dem neuen Personalausweis der ja bald kommt. Wäre sicherlich ohne allzu großen Aufwand machbar.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. März 2010)

Authenticator wurde jetzt auch schon gehackt, die Frage der Sichterheit ist jetzt also auch schon wieder Relativ. Man sollte sich lieber einen guten Virenschutz anstatt eines Authenticators kaufen (Und auf die e-mails aufpassn ^^)


----------



## BlizzLord (10. März 2010)

Sobald man den auch auf "normalen" Wege beschaffen kann gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Sollen sie dir jemanden zur Seite stellen, der aufpasst was du mit deinem PC machst?



Wär doch cool!

Jeder Spieler bekommt 3 Berater und jedesmal wenn der Spieler einen Link sieht, beraten sich die 3 in einem kleinen Kreis und halten dann den Daumen hoch/runter ;P

NEED! :>


----------



## Krimson (10. März 2010)

Also in den 5 Jahren die ich wow spiele usw wurde ich null mal gehackt also Kein einziges mal, ich brauche so ein ding net gut wenn blizz es verschenkt warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sobald man den auch auf "normalen" Wege beschaffen kann gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber was machen die dann wenn der Spieler trotzdem drauf klickt? ;D


----------



## Erdnusskopf (10. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Authenticator wurde jetzt auch schon gehackt, die Frage der Sichterheit ist jetzt also auch schon wieder Relativ.



Link bitte! Wir setzen in der Firma ebenfalls solche Authenticatoren ein, und bis jetzt gilt dieses System als seeeeehr sicher! Habe natürlich ebenfalls den BMA, funktioniert ohne Probleme und hat mich nur 50Cent gekostet.


----------



## TAYLAN (10. März 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> wäre es aus Sicht von Blizz doch eine gute Gelegenheit noch mehr Kohle zu verdienen, bei 11,5 Mio. User weltweit kommt da schon einiges zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist Quatsch was du da schreibst. Mann kann es sich auch fürs Mobiltelefon holen kostet 49 Cent Telefongebühr.


----------



## TE2RA (10. März 2010)

Hi alle

Ich benutze den Authenticator schon ne Weile und finds auch recht praktisch!
Das einzige was mich stört ist die Tatsache, dass die Preise nicht einheitlich sind.
Der fürs iPhone ist kostenlos, das Tool mit Java geschrieben kostet (zumindest in der Schweiz wieder 2CHF glaube ich). Und genau das war auch der Grund warum ich erst mit dem iPhone auf den Autheticator gewechselt habe.

Da die meinsten Banken die gleiche Technologie einsetzen frage ich mich ob es nicht auch möglich wäre den selben Token zu verwenden?!


----------



## noizycat (10. März 2010)

dein Link 


100%ige Sicherheit gibt´s nicht ...


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (10. März 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, daß der Authenticator Pflicht wird. Wenn dem so wäre, und ich mir den kaufen müßte, würde ich mit WoW aufhören. Wenn er kostenlos in die Cataclysm Box gelegt wird, ist das wieder eine andere Sache. 
Fürs Mobiltelefon fällt bei mir leider flach, da ich mir nicht jedes Jahr ein neues kaufe. Damit meine ich, daß meines schon etwas älter ist, vier oder fünf Jahre, und deshalb die Applikation nicht laufen wird.


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

paradis schrieb:


> Hallo liebe wow Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich wollte mal gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, und zwar habe ich heute bei pc Games / wow gelsen, das Blizzard darüber nachdenkt, ob sie die Pflicht für den Blizzard authenticator
> zulegen wollen.



Die können darüber nachdenken solange sie wollen, ist im Europäischen Raum nicht umsetzbar, selbst wenn sie das Teil jedem Schenken würden was eh Vorrausetzung wäre.

Die sollte man damit anfangen das die Passwörter Gross und Kleinschreibung berücksichtigen wäre ein Anfang anstatt die Leute mit dem Authenticator zu verarschen. Das ist reine Geldmacherei und einfach zu viele Leute fallen drauf rein und geben für den schwachsinn auch noch geld aus.

Nur so zum nachdenken: wieviele Fälle sind euch bekannt wo Online-Konten bei Banken gehackt würden? Wäre das nicht Lukrativer? Kaum welche ... und woran lieg es? Na jetzt mach nachdenken vieleicht kommen ja einige von euch alleine drauf.

bb


PS: Eine einfache TAN Liste die man als PDF beim bezahlen seines Accounts einmalig runterläd wäre eine 100% Sicherheit nach Vorbild der Banken und technisch genau das gleiche bewirken wie der Authenticator. Aber nein, verdamit damit verdient doch Blizz keine 7Euro pro kiddi ^^


----------



## Sôulreaper (10. März 2010)

also ich butze ihn seit ca 2 monaten, klar jedes mal den code eingeben nervt bischen aber mein gott, sicher ist sicher.

und wenn ich immer wieder von wow kollegen hören muss wegen account hack, nee danke dann lieber so.


----------



## nuriina (10. März 2010)

Nur weil andere zu doof sind und sich ihren Account hacken lassen soll sich jeder so Ding zulegen müssen? Wie kommt man darauf? Kranke Welt.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. März 2010)

Wegen mir gerne, einfach Cataclysm im Softwarepaket als Bundle beilegen und schon ist der Drops gelutscht. 

Das wäre aber vermutlich für Blizzard zu einfach, die Authenticatoren so flächendeckend unter das Volk zu bringen.


----------



## Meeragus (10. März 2010)

Naja ich hab zwar auch einen aber zur Pflicht sollte es nicht werden. Jeder sollte noch selbst entscheiden dürfen ob er einen möchte oder nicht. Deswegen [x] Nein



paradis schrieb:


> Heißt ihr könnt euch dann nur Einloggen mit den Sogenannen schlüssen Anhänger in wow-.-
> Den gibt es derzeit für 7 Euro im Blizzard shop.



Falsch! Es gibt auch den mobilen fürs Handy, kostet nur 50 Cent :-)


----------



## Chakata (10. März 2010)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Naja ich hab zwar auch einen aber zur Pflicht sollte es nicht werden. Jeder sollte noch selbst entscheiden dürfen ob er einen möchte oder nicht. Deswegen [x] Nein
> 
> 
> Falsch! Es gibt auch den Mobilen fürs Handy, kostet nur 50 Cent :-)



Und das dafür kompatible Handy bekommt man für weniger als 7Euro? Schick mal einen Link bitte dafür.

Es gibt auch noch Menschen die nicht wie ein Kind jeder Modeerscheinung nachrennen und das aktuellste Handy haben müssen.

Achja ... erschwerend kommt hinzu das ich beruflich immer zwischen Deutschland und den USA pendel und auch dort hin und wieder einige Tage verweile ... ein dortiges spielen wäre dann nicht mehr möglich weil der EU Authenticator nicht mit dem US Netz Kompatibel ist.


----------



## Meeragus (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Und das dafür kompatible Handy bekommt man für weniger als 7Euro? Schick mal einen Link bitte dafür.



wayne? Wer noch nicht in der heutigen Zeit angekommen ist kauft sich den für 7 Euro im Shop...alle anderen lassen es bleiben und lassen ihren Account eben nur mit Passwort...


----------



## gismo1voss (10. März 2010)

Wenn sie mir es kostelos zur verfügung stellen warum nicht.Bezhalen tue ich nichts dafür.


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Die können darüber nachdenken solange sie wollen, ist im Europäischen Raum nicht umsetzbar, selbst wenn sie das Teil jedem Schenken würden was eh Vorrausetzung wäre.



wenn sie es verschenken würden, wäre die umsetzung kein problem. du schliesst jeden monat nen neuen vertrag mit denen ab und wenn das vereinbart wird, damit du spielen kannst, dann gibts damit rechtlich gesehen keine probleme.



> Die sollte man damit anfangen das die Passwörter Gross und Kleinschreibung berücksichtigen wäre ein Anfang anstatt die Leute mit dem Authenticator zu verarschen. Das ist reine Geldmacherei und einfach zu viele Leute fallen drauf rein und geben für den schwachsinn auch noch geld aus.



komplizierte passwörter hefen dir bei phishing nicht.



> Nur so zum nachdenken: wieviele Fälle sind euch bekannt wo Online-Konten bei Banken gehackt würden? Wäre das nicht Lukrativer? Kaum welche ... und woran lieg es? Na jetzt mach nachdenken vieleicht kommen ja einige von euch alleine drauf.



weil die leute (auch die polizei und staatsanwaltschaft) aufs hacken von online banken sehr viel allergischer reagieren, als wenns irgendein online rollenspiel trifft.



> PS: Eine einfache TAN Liste die man als PDF beim bezahlen seines Accounts einmalig runterläd wäre eine 100% Sicherheit nach Vorbild der Banken und technisch genau das gleiche bewirken wie der Authenticator. Aber nein, verdamit damit verdient doch Blizz keine 7Euro pro kiddi ^^



100% sicherheit gibt es nicht. gegen nen man-on-the-middle-angriff helfen dir tans genausoviel wie der code vom blizzardteil. im zweifelsfall nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Darkchaos (10. März 2010)

erst mal sollen sollen sie entlich mal die Bezahleweisse ihen Kaufhaus sonst geht grnicht


----------



## Knallkörper (10. März 2010)

Bin nich wirklich dafür hatte auch einen und ein paar RL kollegen von mir auch und allen von uns ist er schonmal abhanden gekommen, aber das mit dem verlieren ist ja nich das problem. 
Nur hat Blizzard bei uns allen mehr wie ne Woche gebraucht um den ACC davon zu trennen!

P.s. kam davor auch 4 1/2 Jahre ohne aus...


----------



## Caudex-destro (10. März 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt ist die Dummheit (ok netter ausgedrückt: Unwissenheit) der User gepaart mit Hobby-Hackern die scheinbar nix sinnvolles zu tun haben, eine Kombination die es immer ermöglichen wird Accounts zu hacken. Der Beweis, dass auch Accounts die mit dem Authenticator betrieben wurden gehackt worden sind, erübrigt meiner Meinung nach jegliche Denkansätze in Richtung "Authenticator pflicht für WOW Accounts". 

Ich bin - wie wahrscheinlich schon erraten - auch einer der Leute die nichts auf den Authenticator geben, weil mir meine Sicherheit im Internet generell wichtig ist und ich mir ein, zwei Mal überlege bevor ich auf Links klicke / Dinge runterlade / Daten in Websites eintrage und zusätzlich eine scharfe Firewall am Laufen habe die entsprechende Versuche meldet.

Sprich, Account hackbar mit und ohne Authenticator. Also wozu etwas sinnloses zur Pflicht machen?


----------



## Rethelion (10. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Nur so zum nachdenken: wieviele Fälle sind euch bekannt wo Online-Konten bei Banken gehackt würden? Wäre das nicht Lukrativer? Kaum welche ... und woran lieg es? Na jetzt mach nachdenken vieleicht kommen ja einige von euch alleine drauf.



Das weniger über gestohlene Kontos bekannt ist, liegt einfach daran, dass die Leute so erwachsen sind und nicht in Foren losziehen um sich da auszuweinen. Wenn jemandem Geld vom Konto gestohlen wird geht er zur Bank, Polizei und zum Anwalt; und genau dass passiert bei einem WoW-Accounthack nicht. Schlieslich wurde hier ja nur ein Spieleaccount gestohlen und der ist ja völlig wertlos; dass jemand unbefugt auf die eigenen privaten Daten zugegriffen hat ist fast jedem egal. (wobei eine Anzeige natürlich auch sinnlos wäre).



Chakata schrieb:


> Achja ... erschwerend kommt hinzu das ich beruflich immer zwischen Deutschland und den USA pendel und auch dort hin und wieder einige Tage verweile ... ein dortiges spielen wäre dann nicht mehr möglich weil der EU Authenticator nicht mit dem US Netz Kompatibel ist.



Dass der Authenticator fürs Handy nur einmalig im Internet aktiviert werden muss ist dir klar, oder?


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Ist süß wie einige rumweinen wegen dem Authenticator. Fakt ist nun mal das es mit sicherer ist als ohne. Also wer Lust hat ne Woche zu warten damit man seinen Kram wieder kriegt, bitte spielt ohne. Wer darauf keine Lust hat, kauft euch einen ab 49 Cent das Stück. Wer dann noch zu doof ist das Ding zu verlieren und die Schuld auf Blizzard schiebt, weil die nicht binnen 2 Stunden ihren Account davon getrennt haben, zu dem fällt mir auch nix mehr ein. Es ist nicht immer der User hinterm Monitor Schuld an einem Hack trotz Kaspersky, wenn da richtige Hacker am Werk waren kriegst das gar nicht mit und wunderst dich was da los war. Siehe den Angriff auf den Account mit dem Authenticator. Nur ist das aufwendig so ein Ding zu hacken, sieht man ja wie lange sie dafür gebraucht haben herauszufinden wie es funktioniert! Ob es sich dagegen gelohnt hat ist ne andere Sache, wer weiß wieviel Gold der da mitgehen lassen hat. 
Aber man kann noch so weinen, die Fakten sprechen immer gegen die Whiner, die sich für so toll halten und denken ihnen passiert nie was... 

Und kleiner Tipp für die Kameraden die weinen, weil sie das Ding verlieren könnten oder mal die Batterie (die 7 Jahre hält) alle sein könnte: Man kann sich die Codes auch auf die Hand schreiben und für später verwenden.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Und kleiner Tipp für die Kameraden die weinen, weil sie das Ding verlieren könnten oder mal die Batterie (die 7 Jahre hält) alle sein könnte: Man kann sich die Codes auch auf die Hand schreiben und für später verwenden.


falsch. die codes sind nur 30sec lang gültig.


----------



## Descartes (11. März 2010)

44IsoO schrieb:


> Ich hielte es für sinnvoll, wenn Blizzard zur Cataclysm-Erweiterung für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis den Authenticator dazulegen würde.


Das währe eine Idee aber extra ne Kreditkarte anschaffen um mir so ein teil einfliegen zu lassen seh ich weniger ein.


----------



## Ph03nyx (11. März 2010)

Also mir ist es leider wiederfahren, das ich gehackt wurde. Einmal nicht auf die Seite geachtet und zack sind die chars zum Farmbot degradiert. Von da an war ich mir sicher, ne zusätzliche Sicherheit muss her. Auch wenn die News wieder zeigen, nichts ist wirklich sicher, ausser die doppelte Kontrolle.

Generell find ich den Authenticator ne feine Sache, ist halt ne Hürde, die nicht so schnell knackbar ist. 
Als Pflicht würde ich das etwas übertrieben finden. Es nimmt sicherlich den GMs viel Arbeit weg und macht das Spiel sicherer, aber im Grunde sollte es jeden Spieler selbst überlassen sein, wie sicher er seinen Account pflegen will.


----------



## Maerad (11. März 2010)

Eigentlich wäre das kein Thema - einfach mit catalysm einen beilegen und gut is ...


----------



## Tschinkn (11. März 2010)

Wenn Blizzard den Authenticator zur Pflicht macht, dann wird das sicherlich nicht mit einem Patch passieren, sondern mit einem neuen Release (Cataclysm, Diablo, etc). Alles andere wäre irrsinnig.
Der Authenticator ist ein "Pfennigartikel" - die Kosten iHv 7 Euro entstehen auf Blizzardsreite meines Erachtens vor allem durch die Aufwände für den Versand.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Blizzard den Authenticator einfach dem Karton mit beilegt - ohne sichtbaren Aufpreis. Damit sollte das querulantische Gejodel merklich leiser werden.

Der Authenticator bietet ein hohes Maß an Sicherheit und jeder vernünftige WOW-Spieler sollte ihn schon heute einsetzen.
Der zitierte "Man-in-the-middle"-Exploit funktioniert(e?) nur bei Spielern, die sich wegen des Einsatzes des Authenticators zu sicher fühlen. Der Authenticator bedeutet nicht, dass man nach Herzenslust Tools von zweifelhaften Webseiten einsetzen kann. Wer das begreift macht den Fremdzugriff auf den WoW Account so gut wie unmöglich. Leider ist der Artikel von Buffed sehr schlecht und schürt letztlich nur die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn des Authenticators.

Jede ernstzunehmende Firma verwendet die gleiche Technologie zur Absicherung des Zugriffs auf das Firmennetz von außen. So auch bei meiner Firma. Bei uns ist man allerdings deutlich strikter was die falsche Eingabe der Codes angeht und der Zugriff wird schneller gesperrt. Außerdem sind die Tokens deutlich kürzer gültig und zusätzlich mit einem Pin gesichert. Ich verstehe aber, das Blizzard nicht den gleichen Weg gehen kann, weil das einfach zuviele Sperrungen und andere Probleme mit sich bringen würde. 

Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Authenticator und wie er von Blizzard implementiert wurde. Ich persönlich würde auch 20 Euro für den Authenticator bezahlen.


----------



## KInstinct (11. März 2010)

Für die Leute, wo 7 Euro ein halber Weltuntergang ist... man kann den Authenticator auch fürs Handy holen. Für Android-Handy sogar kostenlos aus dem Market


----------



## Sh'alima (11. März 2010)

Nachdem bei uns in der Gilde zwei Gildenmitglieder gehackt wurden, von denen eines uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf die Gildenbank hatte (hat n haufen Schreiberei und Stress mit sich gebracht, wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt) haben wir Gildenintern die Pflicht für den Authenticator beschlossen. Wer keinen Kernhund hat bekommt keinen Zugriff auf die Gildenbank.


----------



## Firun (27. März 2010)

Hier geht es nun weiter, zwei mal das gleiche brauchen wir ja nicht.


----------

